# Joe Biden elected the 46th President of the United States



## F-22Raptor

CNN and NBC have called Joe Biden as the next President of the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Fox doesnt agree and its still not final.. leave their war at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

congrats to creepy biden. sad for trump. it would be so boring now

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Congratulations to all of humanity, down goes the clown.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325116521601970178

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

CBS has also called for Biden
Biden will make his victory speech this evening.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Modi is up for adoption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
25


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Bad news for India and all the regional puppets. A sigh of relief for the world that loves a sane president in the oval office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

Huge Margin.


----------



## Gomig-21

Time to breathe and heal again and fix all the damage done by the previous degenerate that somehow got elected and by the time all the votes are counted, it will show how many Americans actually came out and voted a decent person in and to remove the cancer that had taken over authority in this country. Think of all the division he's caused. Think of all the "types" he supported and the ones he chastised! 

And who would even want this job at a time like this when the plague has devastated this country and people and this president now has to take it seriously and show how serious it is and take back all the idiocy the moron before him made about this deadly virus and put in a plan to reduce the numbers and get this thing under control instead of being the most powerful country in the world with the worst Covid-19 record! What that orange baboon has done to this country was ridiculous and will take a long time and a lot of effort to fix all the damage that was done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Hareeb said:


> 284 vs 214. Such a huge margin. :O





And not all states have been called yet..... Trump has absolutely been decimated.




But 70+ million people voted for Trump, would you want people who love trump's hate politics in your country, I wouldn't.

I'm not sure I could be neighbours with people who'd support locking up kids and separating them from their families.


Wonder what becomes of them and America now.


----------



## Philosopher

Even Fox has called it for Biden now!









Biden wins presidency, Trump denied second term in White House, Fox News projects


Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden has defeated incumbent President Donald Trump, Fox News projects.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## waz

F-22Raptor said:


> CNN and NBC have called Joe Biden as the next President of the United States.



Well done President Biden. The 46th president of the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Unacceptable. Check Biden's birth certificate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is up for adoption.



You all have some weird obsession with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

waz said:


> Well done President Biden. The 46th president of the United States.



Also a historic moment for Harris and women. Highest position of power a woman has ever achieved in the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> You all have some weird obsession with him





Yep, Modi was obsessed with trump, did you not see how touchy he gets and also when he clasps trump's hand in both of his.



Probably master pupil type relationship.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Looks like black unemployment and Israel doesn't win over white voters


----------



## Sycarion

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Wonder what becomes of them and America now.


Most will be closet Trumpets (along with whatever true feelings/opinions they have) again and wait until 2024 if Trump or one of his kids decide to run for the presidency then.

Unless the Democrats get senate majority and actually go after the Trump family for their treasonous actions and throw them in jail.

I mean Trump survived the Impeachment because Mueller didn't think he could indict a sitting president (he didn't exonerate him) and the senate republicans would've just thrown everything to the bin anyway (McConnell publicly said so).

Now that he's back to Citizen Trump, the game's back on.


----------



## Salza

Congrats to sleepy Joe

Will be fun to see what trump will do next


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Salza said:


> Congrats to sleepy Joe
> 
> Will be fun to see what trump will do next




Whine on twitter and cry foul.



Maybe republican gun nuts will shoot something up, no telling with these clowns


----------



## Salza

Indian namaste trump investment gone in vain


----------



## Nadeem Ganjum

Philosopher said:


> Congratulations to all of humanity, down goes the clown.


Oh, you expect no more sanctions on Iran? Less war mongering? Let's not forget Democrats too have been involved in wars, stirring up coups, Revolutions in middle east. So, things might change in The US but their foreign policy is quite similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Are the results from Pennsylvania out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadeem Ganjum

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is up for adoption.


How did that Orangutan got to shake hands with trump?


----------



## xyx007

We are looking at the future of the BECA agreement. Breaking news that RAW was caught red-handed in the involvement of attacks recently in Afghanistan on an American installation. American establishment knows it and waiting for a new Gov circus settle down and see what sort of action will take against India.


----------



## Indos

Curious on his foreign policy though, but I expect he will be less evil on Iran. Afghan peace process IMO will still continue if Taliban show restrain and has more willingness to make a peace deal.


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Unacceptable. Check Biden's birth certificate.


Brother you know we had Chinese last night - today (as if we need an excuse) - it’s mumtaz paan house Bradford for a dee lish asss take away to celebrate - I’m so happy coz I really hate him and my pleasure doubles thinking Indians will be heartbroken!
My brothers - @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Verve @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakFactor @Areesh

Rejoice brothers the penis has been sacked and indian fanboys are at a loss tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Philosopher

xyx007 said:


> We are looking at the future of the BECA agreement, and RAW was caught red-handed attacks recently in Afghanistan on an American installation. American establishment knows it and waiting for a new Gov change and will see what sort of action is taken against India.



It's all relative, I don't expect the Americans to stop their malign activities globally, but Trump's insanity was in another level.


----------



## Microsoft

FRAUD! LAW & ORDER!

Throwback to 2000:






-


----------



## Aspen

Congrats President Biden


----------



## xyx007

Philosopher said:


> It's all relative, I don't expect the Americans to stop their malign activities globally, but Trump's insanity was in another level.


Trump's Iran policy was failed. Biden promised a "better deal" to constrain Iran's nuclear program and pledged to pressure Tehran into curbing its aggressive behavior across the Middle East. He will be tough with his policy.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> Brother you know we had Chinese last night - today (as if we need an excuse) - it’s mumtaz paan house Bradford for a few lish asss take away to celebrate - I’m so happy coz I really hate him and my pleasure doubles thinking Indians will be heartbroken!
> My brothers - @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Verve @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakFactor @Areesh
> 
> Rejoice brothers the penis has been sacked and hiding dian fanboys are at a loss tonight






Bro, trump was a loudmouth waste man. He did nothing that he said he was going to do. He is just another old school racist that doesn't like non-whites. He particularly hates blacks, Hispanics and Latinos. F**K him.

trump is just another God for indians to worship.


----------



## Philosopher

xyx007 said:


> Trump's Iran policy was failed. Biden promised a "better deal" to constrain Iran's nuclear program and pledged to pressure Tehran into curbing its aggressive behavior across the Middle East. He will be tough with his policy.



I don't expect that much change regarding Iran, Iran-US differences are too large to be fixed by one president's terms. Biden will lift Iran sanction and go back to the JCPOA, but other than that things will stay more or less the same. My happiness for the defeat of Trump is for the world as a whole.


----------



## Black.Mamba

We will miss you fraandddd Doulun Trump

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Microsoft

TruthHurtz said:


> Looks like black unemployment and Israel doesn't win over white voters



No wars is a deal breaker.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Philosopher said:


> It's all relative, I don't expect the Americans to stop their malign activities globally, but Trump's insanity was in another level.








He is NOT insane. He just doesn't like non-whites. He is an old school racist that people like me understand really well.


----------



## GHALIB

F-22Raptor said:


> CNN and NBC have called Joe Biden as the next President of the United States.


biden is nothing , kamla ji is real president.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Microsoft

GHALIB said:


> biden is nothing , kamla ji is real president.



Already forgot your god?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i will love to see how trump act now


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Salza said:


> Indian namaste trump investment gone in vain


These gujjus are flip floppers extraordinaire. The same people at Namaste trump will be cheering for Biden and Beti Kamala next week. Don't worry about these snakes one bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325126733482385409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sycarion

Indos said:


> Curious on his foreign policy though, but I expect he will be less evil on Iran. Afghan peace process IMO will still continue if Taliban show restrain and has more willingness to make a peace deal.


I think if Iran agrees to go back to the terms of the Deal, he'd relax sanctions. I expect him to be more or less similar to Obama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Trump is actually golfing as the news of him losing the election came in. He can now go back to golfing, like he has been doing in the last 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Bad news for India and all the regional puppets. A sigh of relief for the world that loves a sane president in the oval office.



On the contrary democrats have always been pro India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loki

Imran Khan said:


> i will love to see how trump act now


Trump will Act like TRUMP.


----------



## GHALIB

Microsoft said:


> Already forgot your god?
> View attachment 686640


he was god for five years .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Philosopher said:


> Trump is actually golfing as the news of him losing the election came in. He can now go back to golfing, like he has been doing in the last 4 years.



He is over $450 million dollars in debt, I am not sure If he can continue to play golf for long.


----------



## GHALIB

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325126733482385409



whole india congratulates kamala devi ji .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> Also a historic moment for Harris and women. Highest position of power a woman has ever achieved in the United States.



Which is pretty interesting in of itself because here's a country that has been championing equal rights and women's rights yet women haven't even been close to the seat of power in the US compared to say the UK and even Pakistan and many other countries that have allowed women to attain the top position of leadership in their respective countries. So it's a bit weird that it has taken this long here in the US.


----------



## newb3e

Modi gonna miss DoLuund!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## GHALIB

masterchief_mirza said:


> These gujjus are flip floppers extraordinaire. The same people at Namaste trump will be cheering for Biden and Beti Kamala next week. Don't worry about these snakes one bit.


we are sorry for jealous people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

RoadRunner401 said:


> On the contrary democrats have always been pro India


They are basically pro democracy ,therefore all autocratic/hybrid regimes that were sponsored by republicans are in a bit of shock at the moment. Currently India is not that democratic anymore with Fascist on the helm of affairs, it will be interesting how the democrats deal with them now. I have found Biden's recent views on Kashmiris and other Muslim issues as encouraging.


----------



## Mista

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004529363381837

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Biden and Black Women (in her own words) for becoming President and Vice President

Hope Biden/Pakistan can work together  
It is good to know Biden has visited Pakistan many times and has a solid understanding with Pakistan


----------



## Rahil khan

GHALIB said:


> he was god for five years .


He was a biggest clown headed the super power, thanx to the money infested political structure. but the popular culture will won't spare him for another 50 upcoming years at least. His popularity will swell miles ahead than Richard Nixon in comic movies for a long long time.


----------



## Trango Towers

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> You all have some weird obsession with him


Butt hurt


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Biden and Black Women (in her own words) for becoming President and Vice President
> 
> Hope Biden/Pakistan can work together
> It is good to know Biden has visited Pakistan many times and has a solid understanding with Pakistan


No american will work well with Pakistan because america is run from tel aviv


----------



## Ali_Baba

F-22Raptor said:


> CNN and NBC have called Joe Biden as the next President of the United States.



Why are news agency part of the formal election process for the USA??? That is so odd, and crazy. Elections are so important, that there are goverment agencies tasked with executing these.. and here, we are in USA where private companies are "calling" which state has won or not, and that has an actual bearing on the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> They are basically pro democracy ,therefore all autocratic/hybrid regimes that were sponsored by republicans are in a bit of shock at the moment. Currently India is not that democratic anymore with Fascist on the helm of affairs, it will be interesting how the democrats deal with them now. I have found Biden's recent views on Kashmiris and other Muslim issues as encouraging.



All decisions made in Pentagon aren't subjected to democracy..


----------



## Indos

Sycarion said:


> I think if Iran agrees to go back to the terms of the Deal, he'd relax sanctions. I expect him to be more or less similar to Obama.



Yup, there is possibility for that, but with the fact that Republican administration has shown they cannot honor the previous deal so I dont know whether Iran gov can accept that. I believe they dont want to make a deal that can be scrapped easily by the next administration under Republican. Nevertheless, Iran under Reformist government still has better chance to cooperate with US. Well, let see though, as for our nation it will not be much different with Trump administration although I rather see the new administration will likely to be less determine to enforce CAATSA on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher




----------



## Ali_Baba

Waited 4 years to say this!!!


----------



## pak-marine

Oraganton is gone


----------



## F-22Raptor



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SuvarnaTeja



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

GHALIB said:


> we are sorry for jealous people .


I'm not sorry for ankle grabbing head bobblers "yeshshirr yesh mam, blue or red, yesshirr yesh mam".

Anyway, please don't make this about you. Let Biden and Beti enjoy their moment.


----------



## Sycarion

Indos said:


> Yup, there is possibility for that, but with the fact that Republican administration has shown they cannot honor the previous deal so I dont know whether Iran gov can accept that. I believe they dont want to make a deal that can be scrapped easily by the next administration under Republican. Nevertheless, Iran under Reformist government still has better chance to cooperate with US. Well, let see though, as for our nation it will not be much different with Trump administration although I rather see the new administration will likely to be less determine to enforce CAATSA on us.


I hope so. I never really cared if we get Su-35, F-35, F-15 or whatever. Anything is fine as long as it's good. If they relax CAATSA, I guess that means Su-35 could be back in the race.

But what I really want to see is what Biden will do in Asia Pacific. My guess is the americans will continue to focus there to compete with China but how they'll go forward, I have no clue. But at least Americans now have a more competent government compared to the last 4 years.


----------



## raptor22

Philosopher said:


> I don't expect that much change regarding Iran, Iran-US differences are too large to be fixed by one president's terms. Biden will lift Iran sanction and go back to the JCPOA, but other than that things will stay more or less the same. My happiness for the defeat of Trump is for the world as a whole.


What you think of next 3 months of Trump till Biden? would he do stupid things?


----------



## Philosopher

raptor22 said:


> What you think of next 3 months of Trump till Biden? would he do stupid things?



He will try but eventually nothing will change, Biden will enter the white-house.


----------



## raptor22

Philosopher said:


> He will try but eventually nothing will change, Biden will enter the white-house.


Well if he continues to put sanctions under some excuses like terrorism lifting them would not be easy as they need approval of congress & senate I guess ... who won them? (though elephant or donkey are 2 sides of the same coin eventually makes no different).


----------



## Philosopher

raptor22 said:


> Well if he continues to put sanctions under some excuses like terrorism lifting them would not be easy as they need approval of congress & senate I guess ... who won them? (though elephant or donkey are 2 sides of the same coin eventually makes no different).



Most of their secondary sanctions are controlled by the president so Biden can relatively easily reverse them. My expectation is he will lift the Trump imposed sanctions and return to the JCPOA and the situation will be quite similar like it was under Obama. 

Democrats will win the house but the republic are more likely to get majority in the senate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

the warmonger cometh. prepare for war.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Can't say about Biden but Kamala won't be good for and with Pakistan, she is liberal and Pakistan is majority conservative , expect more funding and support for Mera Jism Meri Marzi types ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sycarion said:


> I hope so. I never really cared if we get Su-35, F-35, F-15 or whatever. Anything is fine as long as it's good. If they relax CAATSA, I guess that means Su-35 could be back in the race.
> 
> But what I really want to see is what Biden will do in Asia Pacific. My guess is the americans will continue to focus there to compete with China but how they'll go forward, I have no clue. But at least Americans now have a more competent government compared to the last 4 years.



The competition between US-China will absolutely continue, we have seen what happen during previous Democrate administration under Obama. They will keep their present in SCS, I expect there will be no changing policy on that issue.

Any way there is some thing new that has been brought by Trump administration. Trump has opened Pandora box in term of US-China relationship and become really aggressive on China, practically they have already started the cold war with that trade war, Huawei ban and other technology restriction stuff.

It will be easier for US to continue that hard approach if their think thank see that policy as necessary to do since they have already seen the respond from Chinese government so it will be much easier to predict the consequence. On the other hand some damage have also been felt by US due to that approach.

I predict Biden administration will be much rational, less emotional, and calmer on China but what has been achieved by Trump like trade deal will likely be continued. It is because the agreement has already been signed where the deal itself has benefited US side so much. So it will depend on China side, will they honor the deal under more relax Biden administration ?? This China behavior IMO will determine what will happen during Biden administration.

According to my opinion after seeing the deal, it will be difficult for China to comply on the agreement. But if China do comply on the deal, I believe US will be much calmer and I think it will satisfy Biden administration into a degree as there will be no sanction whatsoever being imposed on that nation whether related to further technology restriction or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Musings said:


> Brother you know we had Chinese last night - today (as if we need an excuse) - it’s mumtaz paan house Bradford for a few lish asss take away to celebrate - I’m so happy coz I really hate him and my pleasure doubles thinking Indians will be heartbroken!
> My brothers - @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Verve @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakFactor @Areesh
> 
> Rejoice brothers the penis has been sacked and hiding dian fanboys are at a loss tonight



Biden hates Pak Army! Expect a major shift in policy against Pakistan. Trump gave us a lot of breathing space and backed off from constant pressure especially after meeting IK. Biden is a real bad news for us as now American Establishment have their proper puppet installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ali_Baba said:


> Why are news agency part of the formal election process for the USA??? That is so odd, and crazy. Elections are so important, that there are goverment agencies tasked with executing these.. and here, we are in USA where private companies are "calling" which state has won or not, and that has an actual bearing on the results.




That's the is indeed very odd. American media just announcing winner on their own , predicting results without a government authority first releasing the results. Even in Pakistan you cant do that without election commission of Pakistan first releasing the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Musings said:


> Brother you know we had Chinese last night - today (as if we need an excuse) - it’s mumtaz paan house Bradford for a dee lish asss take away to celebrate - I’m so happy coz I really hate him and my pleasure doubles thinking Indians will be heartbroken!
> My brothers - @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Verve @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakFactor @Areesh
> 
> Rejoice brothers the penis has been sacked and indian fanboys are at a loss tonight



lol. The Bhakts are crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Basel

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yep, Modi was obsessed with trump, did you not see how touchy he gets and also when he clasps trump's hand in both of his.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably master pupil type relationship.



Nothing much will change in terms of foreign policy objectives only procedures may change, anyone in USA President seat is not good for Pakistan die to strategic interest collision.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philosopher said:


> Most of their secondary sanctions are controlled by the president so Biden can relatively easily reverse them. My expectation is he will lift the Trump imposed sanctions and return to the JCPOA and the situation will be quite similar like it was under Obama.
> 
> Democrats will win the house but the republic are more likely to get majority in the senate.



It will also depend on whether Iran agrees to go back to the JCPOA. Iran can always say "wait a minute, why should we trust it will work this time when the next president can do exactly what Trump did" and that really is the issue with so much of what that jerk did. He only wanted to destroy anything and everything that Obama did in order to destroy his legacy without having any good reason to do it, just like what he did with ending the JCPOA. One of the dumbest moves by this idiot, along with many others.

I wouldn't blame Iran if it said no, let's amend the deal at least so that it can't just be taken away by the next fool.


----------



## Basel

xyx007 said:


> We are looking at the future of the BECA agreement. Breaking news that RAW was caught red-handed in the involvement of attacks recently in Afghanistan on an American installation. American establishment knows it and waiting for a new Gov circus settle down and see what sort of action will take against India.



Nothing much will happen as they have put all bet on India for containment of China and policing IOR for them.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Musings said:


> Bro you maybe right - will return to the old style American establishment politics - backstabbing, liars and of course bullsh1t that we have seen before - my hatred for for Trump and everything he stands for has perhaps blinded me for the moment.
> Let me enjoy his rejection - let me enjoy knowing he is burning - let me enjoy this orange turd has been slapped. Give me a week or so and il start contemplating what Biden means for us and our future prospects.



I have been observing Pakistanis reaction all over and I am astounded as to how gullible we are as a nation. We just dont put Pakistani caps on and look at world through our own selfish interests. We get awed so easily by outside influences and then we have foreign funded media within, the likes of DAWN which has been very anti trump as if Biden winning will mean more funding for this media group and all the so called liberal non sense NGOs and what not. 

Trump if was not beneficial for Pakistan but he wasnt harmful either. Infact his best contribution towards Pakistan was to pursue the peace deal in Afghanistan, against the wishes of his own American deep state, shrinking the space for the likes of CIA and RAW to work from Afghan soil to spread terrorism in Pakistan. Now that peace process is up in the air. Make no mistake, Biden is American establishment puppet. 

American establishment has already removed ETIM from terrorists group list anticipating Biden victory. This is how Obama played as well, all smiling yet playing all the dirty games through proxies and terrorism against Pakistan. 

Who cares if Trump was horrible for America? How does it matter for Pakistan and its citizens?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Basel

Now one important thing is that Biden was VP when Drone strikes in Pakistan started and they are more interested in using proxies then going to war directly compared to republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Basel said:


> Now one important thing is that Biden was VP when Drone strikes in Pakistan started and they are more interested in using proxies then going to war directly compared to republicans.



Pakistani establishment needs to ensure that all the loopholes used by American establishment during Obama presidency for fighting hybrid war against Pakistan are firmly plugged. 

Taliban needs to keep their guns well oiled, just in case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

۔۔۔۔۔مجھے کیوں نکالا
😫😭😩


----------



## Sugarcane

Trump shouldn't accept this selected president.


----------



## aziqbal

if Biden is bad for Pakistan then Pakistan needs to become stronger simple

we cannot be at the mercy of a American president

its 2020 and we need to move on, shocking to see so much victim mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

In my honest opinion. Trump is more of a guy who tells what he believes . He doesn't pretend to be someone. While the democrats with all their goodies in front are evil in the back. During Obama times USA was involved in more wars and destruction than Trump under Republican era. Sure Trump is bad for his country in terms of segregation only other than that he was pretty successful in many instances on economic front ,the world was peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

YeBeWarned said:


> Can't say about Biden but Kamala won't be good for and with Pakistan,* she is liberal and Pakistan is majority conservative *, expect more funding and support for Mera Jism Meri Marzi types ..


And Saudis must be majority liberal?


Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


> Sure Trump is bad for his country


Trump was bad for the entire world, not only his policies left the allies stranded, it also gave other players to rain in on their allies. Then the issue of Climate agreement, in 3-4 decades a lot of our regions will be under water, many Island nations may disappear. Trump wants to please the red states with more coal, fracking, and hence he moved away from the climate agreement. This was bad in a lot of aspects.


----------



## RoadRunner401

Verve said:


> Biden hates Pak Army! Expect a major shift in policy against Pakistan. Trump gave us a lot of breathing space and backed off from constant pressure especially after meeting IK. Biden is a real bad news for us as now American Establishment have their proper puppet installed.



Sorry, What breathing room trump gave the Pakistan army?


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

Chhatrapati said:


> And Saudis must be majority liberal?
> 
> Trump was bad for the entire world, not only his policies left the allies stranded, it also gave other players to rain in on their allies. Then the issue of Climate agreement, in 3-4 decades a lot of our regions will be under water, many Island nations may disappear. Trump wants to please the red states with more coal, fracking, and hence he moved away from the climate agreement. This was bad in a lot of aspects.



That is the goodie thing for them they have one face there while killing mercilessly at the other.


----------



## Aspen

Basel said:


> Now one important thing is that Biden was VP when Drone strikes in Pakistan started and they are more interested in using proxies then going to war directly compared to republicans.



Don't forget 2011 raid









aziqbal said:


> if Biden is bad for Pakistan then Pakistan needs to become stronger simple
> 
> we cannot be at the mercy of a American president
> 
> its 2020 and we need to move on, shocking to see so much victim mentality



Fully agree. Iran learned that lesson decades ago and now we will too.



Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


> In my honest opinion. Trump is more of a guy who tells what he believes . He doesn't pretend to be someone. While the democrats with all their goodies in front are evil in the back. During Obama times USA was involved in more wars and destruction than Trump under Republican era. Sure Trump is bad for his country in terms of segregation only other than that he was pretty successful in many instances on economic front ,the world was peaceful.



I'd rather have Trump who bans Muslims than Biden who bombs Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

It's not over ladies and gentlemen. Trump is going no where. He refused to accept defeat. Enjoy!


----------



## RoadRunner401

aziqbal said:


> if Biden is bad for Pakistan then Pakistan needs to become stronger simple
> 
> we cannot be at the mercy of a American president
> 
> its 2020 and we need to move on, shocking to see so much victim mentality



I Dont think PMIK will accept old ways of doing things.


----------



## Aspen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoeBiden/comments/jp69c1


----------



## zectech

I won't believe it until inauguration. Do you have any idea how nazi the deep state is. That is their true identity. Compassionate conservatism was not their identity. Globalism is not their identity. Not even neo-liberalism or neo-conservatism or zionism is their identity. The deep state is 100% nazi. trump is 100% nazi, does not hide this. Touts itself as a nazi - Mexicans are rapists, Muslims should be banned (Macron-esque), released a virUS to have a war with China. trump is 100% nazi.

The Bushes are a nazi family, the CiA is nazi through and through, Washington is a band of mafias who are working for a nazi agenda. trump the nazi being defeated is significant. It defeats their true brand, their true identity.


----------



## dbc

RoadRunner401 said:


> On the contrary democrats have always been pro India



Yes historically the Republicans prior to Trump were pro Pakistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Australians making fun of Biden.


----------



## OldTwilight

Philosopher said:


> I don't expect that much change regarding Iran, Iran-US differences are too large to be fixed by one president's terms. Biden will lift Iran sanction and go back to the JCPOA, but other than that things will stay more or less the same. My happiness for the defeat of Trump is for the world as a whole.


Reformers dreams .... They dream to be in same bed with democrats ....

Disgrace of all Iranian through history ....


----------



## Sycarion

Indos said:


> The competition between US-China will absolutely continue, we have seen what happen during previous Democrate administration under Obama. They will keep their present in SCS, I expect there will be no changing policy on that issue.
> 
> Any way there is some thing new that has been brought by Trump administration. Trump has opened Pandora box in term of US-China relationship and become really aggressive on China, practically they have already started the cold war with that trade war, Huawei ban and other technology restriction stuff.
> 
> It will be easier for US to continue that hard approach if their think thank see that policy as necessary to do since they have already seen the respond from Chinese government so it will be much easier to predict the consequence. On the other hand some damage have also been felt by US due to that approach.
> 
> I predict Biden administration will be much rational, less emotional, and calmer on China but what has been achieved by Trump like trade deal will likely be continued. It is because the agreement has already been signed where the deal itself has benefited US side so much. So it will depend on China side, will they honor the deal under more relax Biden administration ?? This China behavior IMO will determine what will happen during Biden administration.
> 
> According to my opinion after seeing the deal, it will be difficult for China to comply on the agreement. But if China do comply on the deal, I believe US will be much calmer and I think it will satisfy Biden administration into a degree as there will be no sanction whatsoever being imposed on that nation whether related to further technology restriction or others.


Yeah, I more or less agree with you.

Although to be honest, I want America to be smarter but firmer with China, especially in the SCS. Trump is "firm" but what he did was mostly only spewing empty rhetorics and launch an ill-advised Trade War. Biden is definitely smarter and more level-headed so I'm interested to see what his admin will come up with.

Although for the Huawei ban other tech restrictions, I can see him listening to his DNI, whoever it will be, and if the US Intelligence Community says it should stay, it will stay. Since the basis was national security in the first place.

As for trade, i don't think that the Trade War really affected China and the US all that much. It actually caused more damage to developing countries and countries in Asia Pacific region. Our currency for example got hurt pretty badly. Theirs? Not that much and the US economy was performing pretty decently under Trump. At least before he screwed up with the handling of COVID and shot himself in the foot.

But generally, I feel like Biden will let China play their cards first and go from there. He would actually be a harder opponent for China because he actually uses his brain and is not an inexperienced wannabe fascist, who is too focused on optics and appearing "strong" for one.


Sugarcane said:


> Trump shouldn't accept this selected president.


Not how democracy works, bud. Trump is not a dictator, America is not a dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

RoadRunner401 said:


> Sorry, What breathing room trump gave the Pakistan army?



White House after PMIK and Trump meet really toned down against Pakistan. Trump was aggressive initially but since the meet he muted overall. Whereas Obama administration continuously accused us and Biden is highly likely to continue with Obama tenure policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

@F-22Raptor what is your personal opinion on this?


----------



## tower9

Taimoor Khan said:


> It's not over ladies and gentlemen. Trump is going no where. He refused to accept defeat. Enjoy!



Doesn't fucking matter anymore. He can kick and scream but even the military will force his *** out. 

It's over Donny. Stop struggling. It's over. Just close your eyes and let it go, it'll be easier that way.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

tower9 said:


> Doesn't fucking matter anymore. He can kick and scream but even the military will force his *** out.
> 
> It's over Donny. Stop struggling. It's over. Just close your eyes and let it go, it'll be easier that way.



Buddy, put your thinking cap on. At this point, we all should be patting on the back of Trump. 

Btw. Chickens are coming home to roost.


----------



## tower9

Taimoor Khan said:


> Buddy, put your thinking cap on. At this point, we all should be patting on the back of Trump.
> 
> Btw. Chickens are coming home to roost.



And what? Domestic terrorism may rise but it's not going to change the fact that Trump's presidency is over.


----------



## waz

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is up for adoption.



There will defitialty be a pulling back from Modi's India. Both Biden and Harris despised the way he s


F-22Raptor said:


> View attachment 686657



Lmfao!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyx007

Basel said:


> Nothing much will happen as they have put all bet on India for containment of China and policing IOR for them.


This all we can see , how deep state of america is taking out trump and showed unsatisfactories on his deliverables


----------



## ziaulislam

dbc said:


> Yes historically the Republicans prior to Trump were pro Pakistan.


no, historically republicans were strongly anti russia and anti communist..this is what made a s trong "working" relation with pakistan possible

but now the very same strong anti communist stance will make it worse for pakistan as we saw with trump

people who talk about drones need to understand it was our military and civilian leadership that allowed that to happen


----------



## Aspen

xyx007 said:


> This all we can see , how deep state of america is taking out trump and showed unsatisfactories on his deliverables



Very good, looks like US deep state is taking lessons from Pakistani deep state on how to replace leaders.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

xyx007 said:


> This all we can see , how deep state of america is taking out trump and showed unsatisfactories on his deliverables
> View attachment 686688


I've come to see that American delusion shares quite a bit in common with the Indian variety. Here we have Americans celebrating like Biden won some crushing victory against Trump, when in truth it was a very competitive election and it easily could have gone either way. Biden won by the skin of his teeth.

Let what that means sink in: A raging pandemic, an economy ripped to tatters and on a ventilator, widespread social unrest... and it was still a competitive election. Donald Trump increased his vote share and almost half the country fervently supports him.


----------



## Pandora

Taimoor Khan said:


> Australians making fun of Biden.



Sky News is Fox News of Australia. They always project extreme right lunatics as heros. They have the same ammo when it it comes to Australian Elections. Also Sky news is not an Australia based channel so they project lots of Bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Pandora said:


> Sky News is Fox News of Australia. They always project extreme right lunatics as heros. They have the same ammo when it it comes to Australian Elections. Also Sky news is not an Australia based channel so they project lots of Bias.



Yeah the first 15 seconds of listening to that pile of steaming dung and you could tell right away that's more of a joke with a Fosters and a shrimp on the barbie time than anything else.


----------



## xuxu1457

Bad news. I like Trump.
Trump as president of the United States is more beneficial to China.


----------



## Pandora

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah the first 15 seconds of listening to that pile of steaming dung and you could tell right away that's more of a joke with a Fosters and a shrimp on the barbie time than anything else.



They are a fucking magnet for every racist, xenophobe, facist scum out there. Just look at their coverage of US elections they portray Trump like a God. Just have a look at this news sums up everything.

https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6207663072001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Pandora said:


> They are a fucking magnet for every racist, xenophobe, facist scum out there. Just look at their coverage of US elections they portray Trump like a God. Just have a look at this news sums up everything.
> 
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6207663072001



The scary thing about all this is that orange baboon brought out all these filthy racist pigs that otherwise were somewhat silent and subdued. Now he's almost empowered them and given them a voice while riding on his back. Disgusting maleficence.


----------



## Nasr

Out goes the Misogynist and in comes the Pedophile. That's just great, americans really have lost their collective marbles when the choice of electing the next president is between a egomaniacal misogynist and a creepy pedophile. Great going america, you've proven yet again that you're a nation of bonafide j@ck@$$es.


----------



## Pandora

Gomig-21 said:


> The scary thing about all this is that orange baboon brought out all these filthy racist pigs that otherwise were somewhat silent and subdued. Now he's almost empowered them and given them a voice while riding on his back. Disgusting maleficence.



Actually it is the other way around these racist news outlets propelled him to victory in his last presidential elections. There are plenty of sub subterranean racists who don't show themselves in public but can be seen showing true colors in social media. Both Sky News and Fox news have a massive social media following more than any other news outlet out there.


----------



## fallstuff

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is up for adoption.



Great comment, but fast Modi jumped ship already !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325145671742054400


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

xuxu1457 said:


> Bad news. I like Trump.
> Trump as president of the United States is more beneficial to China.



we should never depend on a foreign power's leadership to influence us. Biden can benefit China and Chinese in other ways.

Never forget this:


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam



F-22Raptor said:


> CBS has also called for Biden
> Biden will make his victory speech this evening.




Who were you hoping to see win?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Musings said:


> Brother you know we had Chinese last night - today (as if we need an excuse) - it’s mumtaz paan house Bradford for a dee lish asss take away to celebrate - I’m so happy coz I really hate him and my pleasure doubles thinking Indians will be heartbroken!
> My brothers - @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Verve @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakFactor @Areesh
> 
> Rejoice brothers the penis has been sacked and indian fanboys are at a loss tonight



Not going to lie, it feels good to see Trumpists writhing in pain and walking around with their solemn expressions.

I am all smiles whenever I see it. it is a good feeling, it is justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Rahil khan said:


> He was a biggest clown headed the super power, thanx to the money infested political structure. but the popular culture will won't spare him for another 50 upcoming years at least. His popularity will swell miles ahead than Richard Nixon in comic movies for a long long time.



biased opinion ,
he has got more than 45 percent popular votes polled in US presidential elections , hardly matters what people from Pakistan think about him .


SuvarnaTeja said:


> View attachment 686658


ha hah 
some hearts will blast from jealousy seeing this photograph .   


beijingwalker said:


>


long live quad countries solidarity .


beijingwalker said:


>


long live quad countries solidarity .


Gomig-21 said:


> Which is pretty interesting in of itself because here's a country that has been championing equal rights and women's rights yet women haven't even been close to the seat of power in the US compared to say the UK and even Pakistan and many other countries that have allowed women to attain the top position of leadership in their respective countries. So it's a bit weird that it has taken this long here in the US.



lol 
now america is being compared with pakistan for women empowerment .


----------



## fallstuff

tower9 said:


> Doesn't fucking matter anymore. He can kick and scream but even the military will force his *** out.
> 
> It's over Donny. Stop struggling. It's over. Just close your eyes and let it go, it'll be easier that way.



Being a deal maker, he will try to make a deal with Biden !


----------



## GHALIB

newb3e said:


> Modi gonna miss DoLuund!


for you people biden is same as DoLuund !


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time to open discussions about Super Cobra and F-16 v Upgrade with Biden


----------



## tower9

fallstuff said:


> Being a deal maker, he will try to make a deal with Biden !


Except he actually sucks at making deals. Failed in nearly everything in his four years. Only alienated negotiating partners, destroyed the status quo while not achieving any goals or deals. So much like a lot of his business career.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

tower9 said:


> Except he actually sucks at making deals. Failed in nearly everything in his four years. Only alienated negotiating partners, destroyed the status quo while not achieving any goals or deals. So much like a lot of his business career.



Trump was good at making deals on optics, not on substance. 

So countries that only cared about optics like Sudan, Israel, and North Korea got the photo handshake they wanted.

Other countries that cared about substance like Iran and China decided to wait it out for somebody else that actually knows what they're doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

tower9 said:


> Except he actually sucks at making deals. Failed in nearly everything in his four years. Only alienated negotiating partners, destroyed the status quo while not achieving any goals or deals. So much like a lot of his business career.



Trump is a survivor, he is in it for himself. He is probably trying to make deals while he is in the office for the next two months or so.


----------



## tower9

Aspen said:


> Trump was good at making deals on optics, not on substance.
> 
> So countries that only cared about optics like Sudan, Israel, and North Korea got the photo handshake they wanted.
> 
> Other countries that cared about substance like Iran and China decided to wait it out for somebody else that actually knows what they're doing.



North Korea wanted to make a real deal but quickly found out Trump was full of shit, so they held out too.


----------



## Sycarion

Nasr said:


> Out goes the Misogynist and in comes the Pedophile. That's just great, americans really have lost their collective marbles when the choice of electing the next president is between a egomaniacal misogynist and a creepy pedophile. Great going america, you've proven yet again that you're a nation of bonafide j@ck@$$es.


Pedophile? You do know that the one who is close friends, heavily linked to, and has photos/videos in events with Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell, and the whole underage sex ring scandal is TRUMP, right?

You need to fact check your sources my guy. There has never been any accusation, investigation, or arrest on Biden regarding Pedophilia since his earliest senate days. 

The one that started spreading this fake news is Donald Trump Jr and when confronted later he said he was just "joking".


tower9 said:


> Except he actually sucks at making deals. Failed in nearly everything in his four years. Only alienated negotiating partners, destroyed the status quo while not achieving any goals or deals. So much like a lot of his business career.


I mean, what do you expect from a guy that managed to bankrupt a CASINO? The one type of business that is the easiest to profit with and he bankrupted his 😂


----------



## hembo



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

zectech said:


> I won't believe it until inauguration. Do you have any idea how nazi the deep state is. That is their true identity. Compassionate conservatism was not their identity. Globalism is not their identity. Not even neo-liberalism or neo-conservatism or zionism is their identity. The deep state is 100% nazi. trump is 100% nazi, does not hide this. Touts itself as a nazi - Mexicans are rapists, Muslims should be banned (Macron-esque), released a virUS to have a war with China. trump is 100% nazi.
> 
> The Bushes are a nazi family, the CiA is nazi through and through, Washington is a band of mafias who are working for a nazi agenda. trump the nazi being defeated is significant. It defeats their true brand, their true identity.


Calm down dude 😅


----------



## Trailer23

...and on the other side of the Americas, people have burned up '_Howdy Modi/Namaste Trump_' Posters and are now planning for their new AMMA...




India - the Nation that just keeps on giving.

Life would be so dull without the type of entertainment they provide & no, i'm not talking about Bollywood.

*Question/Poll:* What are the odds that Kamala Harris receives a better reception that the US President (Biden), himself?


----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## xyx007

Aspen said:


> Very good, looks like US deep state is taking lessons from Pakistani deep state on how to replace leaders.


We can't ignore the facts (Afgan peace process, no war in Syria, Israel recognization in ME)that Trump is the second name of 'no war' but tackle foreign policy by business diplomacy. He was very successful in foreign policy without war—the only thing he was consumed by domestic policies (covid-19 and Floyd ). We have seen previous democratic gov with France how they massacred the Ghazfi in broad daylight in the camera, promoted war in Syria, Afghanistan, and drone attacks, and disturbed Pakistan's internal security issues. There's no morality but only national interest.
In Joe's foreign policy, we expect a significant major change in Trump's foreign anti-war policy will be a shift. First, Joe accommodates Iran. We will see his no shift of tilt towards India. Only tilt-shift in his foreign policy is expected in the Asian Pivot because, during Obama, The Pivot failed to achieve critical Asia goals. At the same time, inattention made matters worse in Europe and the Middle East. But as per bezneki Sudden front theory, the containment from Turkey to Bangladesh is perforated. This region is not any more spring-boat for the US, so he'll probably make it strong this spring-boat. An interesting thing in Asia pivot is that the central axel is still Pakistan because of an important geostrategic location, which is how things move. Pakistan needs to build national power with china's help that we are not dictated, and in the future, Pakistan should enjoy a maximum advantage, not the US in Asia Pivot. Pakistan Gov should materialize national power for our future generation to take a practical approach; otherwise, we all slave to foreign countries forever. We need to revisit our national security papers and make changes as per the new shift is emerging. We didn't build any national power and take any advantage after the post soviet war from Europe, and the whole nation suffered economically.


----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## Gomig-21

GHALIB said:


> lol
> now america is being compared with pakistan for women empowerment .



Sure, why not? Benazir Bhutto was elected Prime Minister of Pakistan way back before the thought of even a black man being president in the United States let alone a woman, a woman of color, a first generation child to Indian and Jamaican immigrant parents. I mean this thing is fully loaded now take any new record you wish.

Yes I can add India in there for sure and Indira Gandi and the irony of both, her and Bhutto ending up being unfortunately assassinated but that just adds to their ultimate sacrifice to what they accomplished and giving up their lives for such noble causes. I've admired these people greatly through the years and my comparison is that is has taken a bit too long for it to happen in the US considering where the championship of democracy and equal rights reign, or do they?


----------



## GHALIB

j20611 said:


> Maybe you Indians should stop trying to molest the other quads children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man accused of kissing toddler on lips cited 'cultural differences', court told
> 
> 
> Nikhil Bhatia allegedly approached a two-year-old he did not know at a Darling Harbour aquarium, grabbed his arm and kissed him twice. He intends to plead not guilty to intentionally sexually touching a child under 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.ca


lol you should look in england where you can easily find the asian country child groomers come from .


----------



## xyx007

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I've come to see that American delusion shares quite a bit in common with the Indian variety. Here we have Americans celebrating like Biden won some crushing victory against Trump, when in truth it was a very competitive election and it easily could have gone either way. Biden won by the skin of his teeth.
> 
> Let what that means sink in: A raging pandemic, an economy ripped to tatters and on a ventilator, widespread social unrest... and it was still a competitive election. Donald Trump increased his vote share and almost half the country fervently supports him.


Trump brought the real face of American democracy in front of the entire world. The most significant blackmailing point of previous American governments was to dictate third-world countries to show and taunt us to have no democracy like American democracy. In his speech last, Trump hit three bigs 1) money power, 2) tech power, and 3) media power. Biden is a seasonal politician; the American establishment needs precisely this type of person to fill the foreign policy gap and fix the inward American wounds. Let's see how he lead the world. China is an emerging superpower in the region; the British army chief is already warning to new upcoming democratic gov and telling them not to start any new war to contain China.









Global uncertainty could risk World War Three - UK military chief


Current global uncertainty and anxiety amid the economic crisis caused by the coronavirus pandemic could risk another world war, the head of Britain's armed forces has warned.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Hassan Guy

Just wait for the recounts

They gonna screen out all double and dead people votes

Trump gonna win back the swing states he "lost" 800,000k vote leads in after election night

2000 election all over again


----------



## j20611

GHALIB said:


> lol you should look in england where you can easily find the asian country child groomers come from .


Indian immigrants have always brought the culture of their homeland




__





The Indian village where child sexual exploitation is the norm | India | The Guardian


Poverty and caste discrimination mean that children in Sagar Gram are being groomed by their own families for abuse




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## FuturePAF

waz said:


> There will defitialty be a pulling back from Modi's India. Both Biden and Harris despised the way he s
> 
> 
> Lmfao!!!!!!




The Indians are getting a sense of that, and we can expect them to pretend to act like good little boys and girls at next years summit of democracies Biden plans to host. They will drop the termites comment, caa/nrc talk, “throw them in the Indian Ocean”

Modi may roll back some more visible oppression in Kashmir to show they have changed. Biden and Harris need to be reminded not to buy it or else all their talk of human rights is hollow.

Trump enabled Modi and forces of Hindutuva like he enabled white supremacists and fascist regimes around the world, if Biden looks the other way, he and Harris will be as morally bankrupt as Trump.

from 21:43






P.s. something for everyone’s enjoyment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325507900886962176
The “smarter” Indians are getting nervous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325651506838712321


----------



## khansaheeb



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Joe Biden is a weak idiot. Xi Jinping should be rejoicing at his good fortune. There will not be a better time than right now, + 4 years, for China to pursue its world leadership goals. Better get cracking!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khansaheeb



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Any nation that wants to see a weak USA in order to pursue its own agenda has been given a gift in the election of sleepy Joe Biden. He is truly both stupid and totally worn out. There will probably not be a better time to challenge US power, successfully, than right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Microsoft

TruthSeeker said:


> Any nation that wants to see a weak USA in order to pursue its own agenda has been given a gift in the election of sleepy Joe Biden. He is truly both stupid and totally worn out. There will probably not be a better time to challenge US power, successfully, than right now.



Let's hope it doesn't come to that. I am expecting big reveals (that Trump has promised) next week to wake even sleepy Joe up!


----------



## Bengal71

TruthSeeker said:


> Joe Biden is a weak idiot. Xi Jinping should be rejoicing at his good fortune. There will not be a better time than right now, + 4 years, for China to pursue its world leadership goals. Better get cracking!



No it's the other way around. Joe Biden is from the old style American politicians, pure hypocrite snakes. Trump is dumb, he would've been better for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

TruthSeeker said:


> Any nation that wants to see a weak USA in order to pursue its own agenda has been given a gift in the election of sleepy Joe Biden. He is truly both stupid and totally worn out. There will probably not be a better time to challenge US power, successfully, than right now.



The thing with another term under Trump is: the US would have to worry about the very existence of it by then, you guys simply could not afford to have another term under Trump, and btw, he will still do nothing even if the daily positive count of COVID-19 reach three million.

Biden could very well be a joke, but at least he is a sane joke, Trump, well, only the sky is the limit if he get a second term, especially considering by then he would not has to worry about re-election and his ego will be so yuuge that he truly believe he could walk on the water, if you compare Trump's last 4 years as monkey with a machine gun, the next four year he will be a monkey with nuke bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

grabass baden teh teh new Potus. There is no undoing it.
Courts will not provide any relief to Orange either.
Orange could won if he had stayed away from twitter & politicizing everything. The demographics just dont support termpament & attitude like Trump tbh. Id never vote commie/dem but republicans deserved a better prez and candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

52051 said:


> The thing with another term under Trump is: the US would have to worry about the very existence of it by then, you guys simply could not afford to have another term under Trump, and btw, he will still do nothing even if the daily positive count of COVID-19 reach three million.
> 
> Biden could very well be a joke, but at least he is a sane joke, Trump, well, only the sky is the limit if he get a second term, especially considering by then he would not has to worry about re-election and his ego will be so yuuge that he truly believe he could walk on the water, if you compare Trump's last 4 years as monkey with a machine gun, the next four year he will be a monkey with nuke bombs.


Biden sane? He won't even remember that he's the President.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

This is what the land grabber muricans are good at, Killing other ppl and stealing their land. The americans were always have been, And always will be a bunch of land grabber genocidals.


----------



## Baby Leone

to become a president he is coming up to the terms of US deep state.....

forget what people think and what they said to get votes.

welcome to free democracy


----------



## BHAN85

American treating Israel as a puppet vassal state, using Israeli people blood to achieve geopolitic interests, nothing new.

By the other side, Biden is the better president to protect CHINA interests.

Sorry for American people, they lost a great opportunity to be a decent country. USA elite is a like a crackwh*re, she can't avoid be a sl*t, she was a good girl with Trump along 4 years, but that it's finished.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

This guy voted against sanctioning India in US senate right after India first nuclear test called "smiling Buddha" back in 1974. 

This old f@rt is the face of American deep state. Anyone who expect any good come out of him is living in fools paradise. 

Trump on the other hand is a lose cannon which fires in all directions, including American deep state. I will have him over Biden any day.


----------



## Mista

Even with a new president and political party soon in charge of the White House, the nation’s economic standoff continues. Notwithstanding President-elect Joe Biden’s solid popular vote victory, last week’s election failed to deliver the kind of transformative reorientation of the nation’s political-economic map that Democrats (and some Republicans) had hoped for. The data confirms that the election sharpened the striking geographic divide between red and blue America, instead of dispelling it.

Most notably, the stark economic rift that Brookings Metro documented after Donald Trump’s shocking 2016 victory has grown even wider. In 2016, we wrote that the 2,584 counties that Trump won generated just 36% of the country’s economic output, whereas the 472 counties Hillary Clinton carried equated to almost two-thirds of the nation’s aggregate economy.

A similar analysis for last week’s election shows these trends continuing, albeit with a different political outcome. This time, Biden’s winning base in 477 counties encompasses fully 70% of America’s economic activity, while Trump’s losing base of 2,497 counties represents just 29% of the economy. (Votes are still outstanding in 110 mostly low-output counties, and this piece will be updated as new data is reported.)






_Note: 2020 figures reflect unofficial results from 96% of counties

Source: Brookings analysis of data from the Bureau of Economic Analysis, Dave Leip’s Atlas of U.S. Presidential Elections, The New York Times, and Moody’s Analytics_






So, while the election’s winner may have changed, the nation’s economic geography remains rigidly divided. Biden captured virtually all of the counties with the biggest economies in the country (depicted by the largest blue tiles in the nearby graphic), including flipping the few that Clinton did not win in 2016.

By contrast, Trump won thousands of counties in small-town and rural communities with correspondingly tiny economies (depicted by the red tiles). Biden’s counties tended to be far more diverse, educated, and white-collar professional, with their aggregate nonwhite and college-educated shares of the economy running to 35% and 36%, respectively, compared to 16% and 25% in counties that voted for Trump.

In short, 2020’s map continues to reflect a striking split between the large, dense, metropolitan counties that voted Democratic and the mostly exurban, small-town, or rural counties that voted Republican. Blue and red America reflect two very different economies: one oriented to diverse, often college-educated workers in professional and digital services occupations, and the other whiter, less-educated, and more dependent on “traditional” industries.

With that said, it would be wrong to describe this as a completely static map. While the metropolitan/ nonmetropolitan dichotomy remained starkly persistent, 2020 election returns produced nontrivial movement, as Biden added modestly to the Democrats’ metropolitan base and significantly to its vote base. Most notably, Biden flipped seven of the nation’s 100 highest-output counties, strengthening the link between these core economic hubs and the Democratic Party. More specifically, Biden flipped half of the 10 most economically significant counties Trump won in 2016, including Phoenix’s Maricopa County; Dallas-Fort Worth’s Tarrant County; Jacksonville, Fla.’s Duval County; Morris County in New Jersey; and Tampa-St. Petersburg, Fla.’s Pinellas County.

Altogether, those losses shaved about 3 percentage points’ worth of GDP off the economic base of Trump counties. That reduced the share of the nation’s GDP produced by Republican-voting counties to a new low in recent times.

Why does this matter? This economic rift that persists in dividing the nation is a problem because it underscores the near-certainty of both continued clashes between the political parties and continued alienation and misunderstandings.

To start with, the 2020’s sharpened economic divide forecasts gridlock in Congress and between the White House and Senate on the most important issues of economic policy. The problem—as we have witnessed over the past decade and are likely to continue seeing—is not only that Democrats and Republicans disagree on issues of culture, identity, and power, but that they represent radically different swaths of the economy. Democrats represent voters who overwhelmingly reside in the nation’s diverse economic centers, and thus tend to prioritize housing affordability, an improved social safety net, transportation infrastructure, and racial justice. Jobs in blue America also disproportionately rely on national R&D investment, technology leadership, and services exports.

By contrast, Republicans represent an economic base situated in the nation’s struggling small towns and rural areas. Prosperity there remains out of reach for many, and the party sees no reason to consider the priorities and needs of the nation’s metropolitan centers. That is not a scenario for economic consensus or achievement.

At the same time, the results from last week’s election likely underscore fundamental problems of economic alienation and estrangement. Specifically, Trump’s anti-establishment appeal suggests that a sizable portion of the country continues to feel little connection to the nation’s core economic enterprises, and chose to channel that animosity into a candidate who promised not to build up all parts of the country, but rather to vilify groups who didn’t resemble his base.

If this pattern continues—with one party aiming to confront the challenges at top of mind for a majority of Americans, and the other continuing to stoke the hostility and indignation held by a significant minority—it will be a recipe not only for more gridlock and ineffective governance, but also for economic harm to nearly all people and places. In light of the desperate need for a broad, historic recovery from the economic damage of the COVID-19 pandemic, a continuation of the patterns we’ve seen play out over the past decade would be a particularly unsustainable situation for Americans in communities of all sizes.









Biden-voting counties equal 70% of America’s economy. What does this mean for the nation’s political-economic divide?


This economic rift that persists in dividing the nation is a problem because it underscores the near-certainty of both continued clashes between the political parties and continued alienation and misunderstandings.




www.brookings.edu


----------



## beijingwalker

*US should encourage China's rise, Biden national security pick Jake Sullivan says*
*Sullivan served as an adviser to Biden during his vice presidency*
By Brittany De Lea | Fox News
November 23 2020

President-Elect Joe Biden announced additional nominations to his cabinet on Monday, including a National Security Adviser who has advocated for supporting China’s “rise” in the past. 


Jake Sullivan has been tapped to fill the role, after previously advising Biden when he served as vice president in the Obama administration. Sullivan also worked for Hillary Clinton when she served as Secretary of State.

Sullivan could bring in a fresh perspective to relations with China when compared with the Trump administration if his past comments are an indication.

During a lecture he delivered on behalf of the Lowy Institute in 2017, Sullivan said leading foreign policy expert Owen Harries was “right” to warn against “containment” as a self-defeating policy, much like acquiescence.

“We need to strike a middle course – one that encourages China’s rise in a manner consistent with an open, fair, rules-based, regional order,” Sullivan said. “This will require care and prudence and strategic foresight, and maybe even more basically it will require sustained attention. It may not have escaped your notice that these are not in ample supply in Washington right now.”

During the same lecture, Sullivan said China policy needs to be about more than just bilateral ties, "it needs to be about our ties to the region that create an environment more conducive to a peaceful and positive sum Chinese rise," he said.

Sullivan reasoned that a thriving China, specifically from an economic standpoint, was good for the global economy, though it depends on the “parameters of the system within which China is rising.” 


That sentiment resonates with current policy towards China, where the U.S. has worked to iron out trade agreements that level the playing field for domestic companies, concerning items like intellectual property protections and removing trade barriers.

The Trump administration engaged China directly in what amounted to a months-long trade war as it sought to coax Beijing into opening its economy.

A partial agreement was reached between the world’s two largest economies earlier this year.

While Biden’s approach may differ from Trump’s hardline tactics, his goals concerning economic relations with Beijing are likely similar.

Biden said the U.S. “does need to get tough on China,” in an essay in Foreign Affairs, where he advocated for using alliances as leverage to “shape the rules of the road” so that they “reflect democratic interests and values.”









US should encourage China's rise, Biden national security pick Jake Sullivan says


Sullivan served as an adviser to Biden during his vice presidency.




www.foxnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade
*Ken Silverstei
Nov 22, 2020,12:30pm EST 





US Vice President Joe Biden and Chinese President Xi Jinping toast during a State Luncheon for China hosted by US Secretary of State John Kerry on September 25, 2015 at the Department of State in Washington, DC. AFP PHOTO/PAUL J. RICHARDS (Photo credit should read PAUL J. RICHARDS/AFP via Getty Images)

AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES


When President Nixon went to China in 1972, it precipitated a decades-long partnership that led to the modernization of China — an evolution that has given American enterprises vast opportunities. That’s why Nixon’s Secretary of State Henry Kissinger is urging President-elect Joe Biden to normalize relations. 

Donald Trump has retaliated against China’s trade strategy by levying tariffs that have been intended to hurt it financially. But it has had the opposite effect — one that Moody’s Analytics and Bloomberg Economics say has damaged America. While the United States and China may be economic competitors, they are also collaborators and have a lot more in common — including finding a solution to climate change, expanding the use of renewables and growing trade relations. 

To that end, China’s President Xi told the UN General Assembly that his country would hit peak CO2 releases by 2030 and that it would be carbon neutral by 2060. And like President-elect Biden, he supports the Paris climate agreement, saying that the pact will provide the blueprint to guide global partners to a greener future. Meantime, China and 14 other countries in the Asia-Pacific region just inked a free-trade deal that covers 2.2 billion people and that make up 30% of the world’s gross domestic product. 

Trump withdrew from the Trans-Pacific Partnership, saying that it would give China a free pass to wield its economic power. But the agreement leveraged the weight of other participants to ensure that China — and everyone else — adhered to internationally-accepted trade rules. The tariffs, conversely, caused U.S. consumers to pay more for goods and services. With his calming influence, Biden will gradually embrace China while still ensuring it plays fairly. Kissinger told Bloomberg’s New Energy Forum that China is “an old friend” and that Trump’s confrontational style could lead to irreversible damages. 

“China would entertain this discussion and put this entire episode in the past,” says Eric Fang, president of the National Center for Sustainable Development in Washington, D.C., in a talk with this writer. “This relationship has worked beautifully for 40 years. China is now the most capitalistic country in the world — the result of this engagement. It is creating policies based on the advice of its U.S. counterparts. America’s genes are blended into Chinese society.” 


By scapegoating China, Trump has hurt American interests. The two economies are tightly interwoven. Dan Yergin explains in his recent book, “The New Map,” that China holds trillions of dollars in U.S. treasury bonds — the money that helps finance this country’s massive debt. At the same time, the vice-chair of IHS Markit says that Americans’ retirement funds are stocked full of Chinese equities while the country’s green-tech sector is trying to appeal to investors. The Chinese want to be our partner while U.S.-based venture capitalists aspire to work with Asia. 

Immediately, American energy producers have a keen interest in selling their oil and natural gas to China — something that is near impossible because of the trade war and the coronavirus that has weakened demand. But China’s commitment to be carbon neutral by 2060 will change that equation. The announcement is not so that China can make nice among the community of nations; rather, it is striving to be energy independent and to break the grip of the United States, Russia and the Middle East. 

Fang, with the center for sustainable development, says that as a poor nation 30 years ago, China relied solely on its manpower — to take coal out of the ground and to use it to generate into electricity. But today it is a modern economy with a highly educated workforce. That progress is leading to the development of smart cities that have ultra-efficient buildings and that rely on clean energy. That has has attracted companies like Apple AAPL -3%, Microsoft, Philips, Samsung, Siemens and Tesla TSLA +6.6%, which also want to market their products to China’s 400 million middle class consumers. 

“Energy independence is driving this carbon neutrality policy,” says Fang. “You would think this would be impossible. But if the Chinese government has the will, the people will follow. The government first issues drafts that are disseminated at the local level before they are commented on and finalized. When China makes a statement this big, it is committing and the whole world can see that.

“Every other country is looking to the U.S. and China and asking if the two can take a leadership position,” he continues. “The United States should support China’s efforts to be greener. It is good for the entire world. I see the Biden administration working with China to implement more renewable energy and to address climate change. This will be a major success story and the Chinese want to collaborate.” 

To that end, Fang says that the areas in which the two countries can cooperate are boundless: everything from wind and solar energies to battery storage and electric vehicles, all of which takes venture capital and open trade rules. 

*Ending Solar Tariffs*


That puts pressure on the U.S. to join what was once the Trans-Pacific Partnership but that is now called the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership: 15 countries in all that comprise $26 trillion in economic output, or 30% of the globe’s gross domestic product. It covers 28% of all world trade. If the U.S. continues to sit on the sidelines while this commerce is transpiring, it will lose. 

China is joined by Japan, South Korea, Singapore, New Zealand and Australia. Also Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam. If India takes part, the stakes get even bigger. Before President-elect Joe Biden signs on he will assure its fairness. But he knows implicitly that joining the pact will lift the country out of recession and provide a clear sign that America wants to lead — not cower behind its borders while the rest of world moves forward. 

Trade wars don’t work. For each action there is an equal-and-opposite reaction. Trump has penalized China with about $550 billion in tariffs that have been met by $185 billion in tariffs on American products. Nearly a third of the U.S. economy is tied to trade while 5% of that is linked to commerce with China. 

Trump triggered the trade war in January 2018 with tariffs on Chines solar panels: a 30% tariff, which declines over four years until it goes away — a move intended to save American solar panel makers that comprise just 5% of the global production market. But the industry says that those tariffs have hurt deployment of solar and they have damaged the cause of climate change. 


“We have had numerous conversations with the transition team,” says Abigail Ross Hopper, executive director of the Solar Energy Industries Association, in a talk with reporters. “It understands the impact that tariffs have had and what we have built here.” The association says that once President-elect Biden is sworn in, he will have the authority to wipe out that tariff through executive order. 

“We continue to grow but not at the rate we have anticipated,” she adds. “We have gone back and looked at our projections and compared that to what was deployed … we compete on price and when you add in (a tariff), the cost rolls through to customers.” In the end, it negatively impacts jobs, deployment and investment. 

*Restoring America’s Honor*

Fang, with the center for sustainable development, generally agrees, saying that the United States cannot compete with China on solar panel development because this country’s labor rates are much greater. But the U.S. has distinct advantages in the higher-valued sectors, he emphasizes. It can then license its technology and receive a premium for it. The more automation that goes into production, for example, the greater value it ultimately creates. And those high-end manufacturing jobs require greater skill sets and superior educations, which means more pay.

“The Asian trade pact will open tremendous opportunities worldwide,” says Fang. “Asia is one-third of the world economy and U.S. could export more of its products. President-elect Biden will want to join the game. The trade pact also calls for a green economy and this will help China to meet its climate targets. China will also be careful when it finances other countries’ infrastructures (through its Belt and Road Initiative) by making them greener.” 

Isolationism is a failed idea. And Trump’s “America First” policies are the latest example of that. Everyone from Ronald Reagan to both George Bushes to Bill Clinton and Barack Obama get this. And it’s why Henry Kissinger is encouraging President-elect Biden to end those policies and to restore America’s honor in the world. It’s needed “Now More Than Ever” — as Nixon once proclaimed — so that the U.S. can collaborate with China on climate change, green-tech and free-trade.









Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade


When Joe Biden takes the oath of office in January, he will start collaborating with China on addressing climate change, growing the green-tech sector and expanding trade relations.




www.forbes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## achhu

so biden will vacate and open south China sea .


----------



## beijingwalker

achhu said:


> so biden will vacate and open south China sea .



south China sea is always open, with Vietnam occupying most islands there.


----------



## PeaceGen

beijingwalker said:


> *Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade*
> Ken Silverstei
> Nov 22, 2020,12:30pm EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Vice President Joe Biden and Chinese President Xi Jinping toast during a State Luncheon for China hosted by US Secretary of State John Kerry on September 25, 2015 at the Department of State in Washington, DC. AFP PHOTO/PAUL J. RICHARDS (Photo credit should read PAUL J. RICHARDS/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES
> 
> 
> When President Nixon went to China in 1972, it precipitated a decades-long partnership that led to the modernization of China — an evolution that has given American enterprises vast opportunities. That’s why Nixon’s Secretary of State Henry Kissinger is urging President-elect Joe Biden to normalize relations.
> 
> Donald Trump has retaliated against China’s trade strategy by levying tariffs that have been intended to hurt it financially. But it has had the opposite effect — one that Moody’s Analytics and Bloomberg Economics say has damaged America. While the United States and China may be economic competitors, they are also collaborators and have a lot more in common — including finding a solution to climate change, expanding the use of renewables and growing trade relations.
> 
> To that end, China’s President Xi told the UN General Assembly that his country would hit peak CO2 releases by 2030 and that it would be carbon neutral by 2060. And like President-elect Biden, he supports the Paris climate agreement, saying that the pact will provide the blueprint to guide global partners to a greener future. Meantime, China and 14 other countries in the Asia-Pacific region just inked a free-trade deal that covers 2.2 billion people and that make up 30% of the world’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Trump withdrew from the Trans-Pacific Partnership, saying that it would give China a free pass to wield its economic power. But the agreement leveraged the weight of other participants to ensure that China — and everyone else — adhered to internationally-accepted trade rules. The tariffs, conversely, caused U.S. consumers to pay more for goods and services. With his calming influence, Biden will gradually embrace China while still ensuring it plays fairly. Kissinger told Bloomberg’s New Energy Forum that China is “an old friend” and that Trump’s confrontational style could lead to irreversible damages.
> 
> “China would entertain this discussion and put this entire episode in the past,” says Eric Fang, president of the National Center for Sustainable Development in Washington, D.C., in a talk with this writer. “This relationship has worked beautifully for 40 years. China is now the most capitalistic country in the world — the result of this engagement. It is creating policies based on the advice of its U.S. counterparts. America’s genes are blended into Chinese society.”
> 
> 
> By scapegoating China, Trump has hurt American interests. The two economies are tightly interwoven. Dan Yergin explains in his recent book, “The New Map,” that China holds trillions of dollars in U.S. treasury bonds — the money that helps finance this country’s massive debt. At the same time, the vice-chair of IHS Markit says that Americans’ retirement funds are stocked full of Chinese equities while the country’s green-tech sector is trying to appeal to investors. The Chinese want to be our partner while U.S.-based venture capitalists aspire to work with Asia.
> 
> Immediately, American energy producers have a keen interest in selling their oil and natural gas to China — something that is near impossible because of the trade war and the coronavirus that has weakened demand. But China’s commitment to be carbon neutral by 2060 will change that equation. The announcement is not so that China can make nice among the community of nations; rather, it is striving to be energy independent and to break the grip of the United States, Russia and the Middle East.
> 
> Fang, with the center for sustainable development, says that as a poor nation 30 years ago, China relied solely on its manpower — to take coal out of the ground and to use it to generate into electricity. But today it is a modern economy with a highly educated workforce. That progress is leading to the development of smart cities that have ultra-efficient buildings and that rely on clean energy. That has has attracted companies like Apple AAPL -3%, Microsoft, Philips, Samsung, Siemens and Tesla TSLA +6.6%, which also want to market their products to China’s 400 million middle class consumers.
> 
> “Energy independence is driving this carbon neutrality policy,” says Fang. “You would think this would be impossible. But if the Chinese government has the will, the people will follow. The government first issues drafts that are disseminated at the local level before they are commented on and finalized. When China makes a statement this big, it is committing and the whole world can see that.
> 
> “Every other country is looking to the U.S. and China and asking if the two can take a leadership position,” he continues. “The United States should support China’s efforts to be greener. It is good for the entire world. I see the Biden administration working with China to implement more renewable energy and to address climate change. This will be a major success story and the Chinese want to collaborate.”
> 
> To that end, Fang says that the areas in which the two countries can cooperate are boundless: everything from wind and solar energies to battery storage and electric vehicles, all of which takes venture capital and open trade rules.
> 
> *Ending Solar Tariffs*
> 
> 
> That puts pressure on the U.S. to join what was once the Trans-Pacific Partnership but that is now called the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership: 15 countries in all that comprise $26 trillion in economic output, or 30% of the globe’s gross domestic product. It covers 28% of all world trade. If the U.S. continues to sit on the sidelines while this commerce is transpiring, it will lose.
> 
> China is joined by Japan, South Korea, Singapore, New Zealand and Australia. Also Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam. If India takes part, the stakes get even bigger. Before President-elect Joe Biden signs on he will assure its fairness. But he knows implicitly that joining the pact will lift the country out of recession and provide a clear sign that America wants to lead — not cower behind its borders while the rest of world moves forward.
> 
> Trade wars don’t work. For each action there is an equal-and-opposite reaction. Trump has penalized China with about $550 billion in tariffs that have been met by $185 billion in tariffs on American products. Nearly a third of the U.S. economy is tied to trade while 5% of that is linked to commerce with China.
> 
> Trump triggered the trade war in January 2018 with tariffs on Chines solar panels: a 30% tariff, which declines over four years until it goes away — a move intended to save American solar panel makers that comprise just 5% of the global production market. But the industry says that those tariffs have hurt deployment of solar and they have damaged the cause of climate change.
> 
> 
> “We have had numerous conversations with the transition team,” says Abigail Ross Hopper, executive director of the Solar Energy Industries Association, in a talk with reporters. “It understands the impact that tariffs have had and what we have built here.” The association says that once President-elect Biden is sworn in, he will have the authority to wipe out that tariff through executive order.
> 
> “We continue to grow but not at the rate we have anticipated,” she adds. “We have gone back and looked at our projections and compared that to what was deployed … we compete on price and when you add in (a tariff), the cost rolls through to customers.” In the end, it negatively impacts jobs, deployment and investment.
> 
> *Restoring America’s Honor*
> 
> Fang, with the center for sustainable development, generally agrees, saying that the United States cannot compete with China on solar panel development because this country’s labor rates are much greater. But the U.S. has distinct advantages in the higher-valued sectors, he emphasizes. It can then license its technology and receive a premium for it. The more automation that goes into production, for example, the greater value it ultimately creates. And those high-end manufacturing jobs require greater skill sets and superior educations, which means more pay.
> 
> “The Asian trade pact will open tremendous opportunities worldwide,” says Fang. “Asia is one-third of the world economy and U.S. could export more of its products. President-elect Biden will want to join the game. The trade pact also calls for a green economy and this will help China to meet its climate targets. China will also be careful when it finances other countries’ infrastructures (through its Belt and Road Initiative) by making them greener.”
> 
> Isolationism is a failed idea. And Trump’s “America First” policies are the latest example of that. Everyone from Ronald Reagan to both George Bushes to Bill Clinton and Barack Obama get this. And it’s why Henry Kissinger is encouraging President-elect Biden to end those policies and to restore America’s honor in the world. It’s needed “Now More Than Ever” — as Nixon once proclaimed — so that the U.S. can collaborate with China on climate change, green-tech and free-trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade
> 
> 
> When Joe Biden takes the oath of office in January, he will start collaborating with China on addressing climate change, growing the green-tech sector and expanding trade relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



i'd call this a good development.

more co-operation between the superpowers is always a good thing.


----------



## Paul2

Says... Forbes, a Forbes family company.


----------



## KAL-EL

achhu said:


> so biden will vacate and open south China sea .



Things *might* go back to business as usual, but the US will not be leaving the SCS anytime soon.

Not that it matters because the SCS is always open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Paul2 said:


> Says... Forbes, a Forbes family company.


how about the reports that China's leadership favored a Biden win? they wouldn't do that without hopes for a better relationship under Biden's leadership, now would they?


----------



## tower9

China is the new rising empire. Either the West accommodates it and gives it a seat at the table, or it will have to force its way through and the consequences won't be pretty. 

If we, the regular people of this world, are going to live in peace and prosperity, a stable relationship between the world's two superpowers is a necessity. Both China and the US love making money, there is no reason why there can't be co-existence and mutual prosperity.


----------



## fallstuff

Very curious to see how Biden handles Huawei saga.


----------



## tower9

fallstuff said:


> Very curious to see how Biden handles Huawei saga.



I think he will keep the sanctions on Huawei. I think he will also likely continue Trump's trade war. However, I think his approach will be far more balanced with pressure being applied on areas that are critical, like Chinese technological development, while saving parts of the relationship that is beneficial to American corporations, like the business/commercial links. Biden won't go full retard like Trump/Pompeo just smashing everything up like a gorilla throwing a tantrum. 

China haters might cheer Trump on, but they don't realize the more he flailed angrily against China, the more he was actually hurting America's standing in the world by forcing China to cut out American technology in its supply chain and also push it away from using the $ as reserve currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

tower9 said:


> I think he will keep the sanctions on Huawei. I think he will also likely continue Trump's trade war. However, I think his approach will be far more balanced with pressure being applied on areas that are critical, like Chinese technological development, while saving parts of the relationship that is beneficial to American corporations, like the business/commercial links. Biden won't go full retard like Trump/Pompeo just smashing everything up like a gorilla throwing a tantrum.
> 
> China haters might cheer Trump on, but they don't realize the more he flailed angrily against China, the more he was actually hurting America's standing in the world by forcing China to cut out American technology in its supply chain and also push it away from using the $ as reserve currency.



I agree most of the sanctions will probably remain in place as there is bipartisan support for it in both the houses. I personally think the time to contain China came and went 10 years ago. The chipset foundries are the last resort, but even that will probably no longer be a leverage five years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> When President Nixon went to China in 1972, it precipitated a decades-long partnership that led to the modernization of China


----------



## tower9

fallstuff said:


> I agree most of the sanctions will probably remain in place as they're there is bipartisan support for it in both the houses. I personally think the time to contain China came and went 10 years ago. The chipset foundries are the last resort, but even that will probably no longer be a leverage five years from now.



I agree with your timeline. Obviously, having Huawei as the main network provider to the US or five eyes nation was never going to fly. There is no way that would be palatable. In that respect, Trump's tech war made sense. The problem is that Trump operates with zero nuance, so he just took the sledgehammer across the board against all aspects of America's complicated and deep relationship with China, to the point that it would precipitate trends that would end up immensely hurting America years down the road. Trump is a deeply ignorant man, so of course these weren't things he truly understood. 

Biden will continue to pursue policies that will try to contain China's technological advancement and political influence while fortifying the foundations of American dominance which are things such as confidence in America's leadership especially among its allies, the preponderance and strength of American corporations and the use of the USD as the global reserve currency.


----------



## crankthatskunk

(CNN)The General Services Administration has informed President-elect Joe Biden that the Trump administration is ready to begin the formal transition process, according to a letter from Administrator Emily Murphy sent Monday afternoon and obtained by CNN.
The letter is the first step the administration has taken to acknowledge President Donald Trump's defeat, more than two weeks after Biden was declared the winner in the election.
Murphy said she had not been pressured by the White House to delay the formal transition and did not make a decision "out of fear or favoritism."
"Please know that I came to my decision independently, based on the law and available facts," Murphy wrote. "I was never directly or indirectly pressured by any Executive Branch official -- including those who work at the White House or GSA -- with regard to the substance or timing of my decision. To be clear, I did not receive any direction to delay my determination."
The letter marks Murphy's formal sign off on Biden's victory, a normally perfunctory process known as ascertainment. The move will allow the transition to officially begin, permitting current administration agency officials to coordinate with the incoming Biden team, and providing millions in government funding for the transition.

It seems that Trump is reluctantly started to accept that Biden is the President elect and cannot be stop to take over the White House. 

Trump has not officially conceded but his team is agreeing to transition. 
What Trump does now is anyone's guess.


----------



## Baibars_1260

beijingwalker said:


> *US should encourage China's rise, Biden national security pick Jake Sullivan says*
> *Sullivan served as an adviser to Biden during his vice presidency*
> By Brittany De Lea | Fox News
> November 23 2020
> 
> President-Elect Joe Biden announced additional nominations to his cabinet on Monday, including a National Security Adviser who has advocated for supporting China’s “rise” in the past.
> 
> 
> Jake Sullivan has been tapped to fill the role, after previously advising Biden when he served as vice president in the Obama administration. Sullivan also worked for Hillary Clinton when she served as Secretary of State.
> 
> Sullivan could bring in a fresh perspective to relations with China when compared with the Trump administration if his past comments are an indication.
> 
> During a lecture he delivered on behalf of the Lowy Institute in 2017, Sullivan said leading foreign policy expert Owen Harries was “right” to warn against “containment” as a self-defeating policy, much like acquiescence.
> 
> “We need to strike a middle course – one that encourages China’s rise in a manner consistent with an open, fair, rules-based, regional order,” Sullivan said. “This will require care and prudence and strategic foresight, and maybe even more basically it will require sustained attention. It may not have escaped your notice that these are not in ample supply in Washington right now.”
> 
> During the same lecture, Sullivan said China policy needs to be about more than just bilateral ties, "it needs to be about our ties to the region that create an environment more conducive to a peaceful and positive sum Chinese rise," he said.
> 
> Sullivan reasoned that a thriving China, specifically from an economic standpoint, was good for the global economy, though it depends on the “parameters of the system within which China is rising.”
> 
> 
> That sentiment resonates with current policy towards China, where the U.S. has worked to iron out trade agreements that level the playing field for domestic companies, concerning items like intellectual property protections and removing trade barriers.
> 
> The Trump administration engaged China directly in what amounted to a months-long trade war as it sought to coax Beijing into opening its economy.
> 
> A partial agreement was reached between the world’s two largest economies earlier this year.
> 
> While Biden’s approach may differ from Trump’s hardline tactics, his goals concerning economic relations with Beijing are likely similar.
> 
> Biden said the U.S. “does need to get tough on China,” in an essay in Foreign Affairs, where he advocated for using alliances as leverage to “shape the rules of the road” so that they “reflect democratic interests and values.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US should encourage China's rise, Biden national security pick Jake Sullivan says
> 
> 
> Sullivan served as an adviser to Biden during his vice presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Obviously disappointed with India's performance as an ally to "contain" China, this statement is based on reality.
Would be interesting to see the reaction of our "friendly neighbor"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Trump administration gives green light to proceed with Biden transition*
The Trump campaign’s legal efforts to overturn the election have almost entirely failed








*WASHINGTON:*
After weeks of waiting, President Donald Trump’s administration on Monday cleared the way for President-elect Joe Biden to transition to the White House, giving him access to briefings and funding even as Trump vowed to continue fighting the election results.

Trump, a Republican, has alleged widespread voter fraud in the Nov. 3 election without providing evidence. Although he did not concede or acknowledge his Democratic rival’s victory on Monday, Trump’s announcement that his staff would cooperate with Biden’s represented a significant shift and was the closest he has come to admitting defeat.
Biden won 306 state-by-state electoral votes, well over the 270 needed for victory, to Trump’s 232. Biden also holds a lead of more than 6 million in the national popular vote.

The Trump campaign’s legal efforts to overturn the election have almost entirely failed in key battleground states, and a growing number of Republican leaders, business executives and national security experts have urged the president to let the transition begin.

The president-elect has begun naming members of his team, including tapping trusted aide Antony Blinken to head the State Department, without waiting for government funding or a Trump concession. But critics have accused the president of undermining U.S. democracy and undercutting the next administration’s ability to fight the coronavirus pandemic with his refusal to accept the results.

On Monday, the General Services Administration, the federal agency that must sign off on presidential transitions, told Biden he could formally begin the hand-over process. GSA Administrator Emily Murphy said in a letter that Biden would get access to resources that had been denied to him because of the legal challenges seeking to overturn his win.

That means Biden’s team will now have federal funds and an official office to conduct his transition until he takes office on Jan. 20. It also paves the way for Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala Harris to receive regular national security briefings that Trump also gets.

The GSA announcement came shortly after Michigan officials certified Biden as the victor in their state, making Trump’s legal efforts to change the election outcome even more unlikely to succeed.

Trump and his advisers said he would continue to pursue legal avenues but his decision to give Murphy the go-ahead to proceed with a transition for Biden’s administration indicated even the White House understood it was getting close to time to move on.

“Our case STRONGLY continues, we will keep up the good ... fight, and I believe we will prevail! Nevertheless, in the best interest of our Country, I am recommending that Emily and her team do what needs to be done with regard to initial protocols, and have told my team to do the same,” Trump said on Twitter.

A Trump adviser painted the move as similar to both candidates receiving briefings during the campaign and said the president’s statement was not a concession.

The Biden transition team said meetings would begin with federal officials on Washington’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, along with discussions of national security issues.

Two Trump administration officials said the Biden agency review teams could begin interacting with Trump agency officials as soon as Tuesday.

“This is probably the closest thing to a concession that President Trump could issue,” said Senate Democratic leader Chuck Schumer.

Murphy, who was appointed to the GSA job by Trump in 2017 and said she faced threats for not starting the transition earlier, told GSA employees in a letter that the decision to do so was hers alone.
“I was never pressured with regard to the substance or timing of my decision. The decision was solely mine,” she wrote. The GSA had insisted that Murphy would “ascertain” or formally approve the transition when the winner was clear.
Representative Don Beyer, who led the Obama administration’s transition at the Commerce Department in 2008, said Murphy’s delay was “costly and unnecessary” and warned that Trump could still do great harm in his remaining time in office.
Top Democrats in the House and Senate on Monday warned that an executive order signed by Trump in October could result in mass firings of federal employees in the final weeks of his presidency and allow the Republican president to install loyalists in the federal bureaucracy.

POLICY TEAM TAKES SHAPE
The now formalized transition and Michigan’s certification of Biden’s victory could prompt more Republicans to encourage Trump to concede as his chances of overturning the results fade.
Top Republicans in Michigan’s legislature pledged to honor the outcome in their state, likely dashing Trump’s hopes that the state legislature would name Trump supporters to serve as “electors” and support him rather than Biden.
Trump has been consulting his advisers for weeks, while eschewing standard responsibilities of the presidency. He has played several games of golf and avoided taking questions from reporters since the day of the election.
Biden, who plans to undo many of Trump’s “America First” policies, announced the top members of his foreign policy team earlier on Monday. He named Jake Sullivan as his national security adviser and Linda Thomas-Greenfield as U.S. ambassador to the United Nations. Both have high-level government experience. John Kerry, a former U.S. senator, secretary of state and 2004 Democratic presidential nominee, will serve as Biden’s special climate envoy.
The president-elect is likely to tap former Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen to become the next Treasury secretary, according to two Biden allies, who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss a personnel decision that was not yet public.
Biden also took a step toward reversing Trump’s hard-line immigration policies by naming Cuban-born lawyer Alejandro Mayorkas to head the Department of Homeland Security.









Trump administration gives green light to proceed with Biden transition | The Express Tribune


The Trump campaign’s legal efforts to overturn the election have almost entirely failed




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Azure

*Biden to name ex-secretary of state Kerry as US climate czar*
John Kerry will have a seat on the National Security Council in the White House, says transition team







*WASHINGTON:*
US President-elect Joe Biden’s transition team said on Monday former Secretary of State John Kerry will be named climate czar, a sign that Biden views diplomatic skills as vital to the job.
As Biden’s special envoy for climate, Kerry will have a seat on the National Security Council in the White House, marking the first time an official will be dedicated to the issue in that organisation, Biden’s transition team said in a statement.
The NSC has played a powerful foreign policy role since it was created in 1947 under President Harry Truman.
Biden has pledged to reverse course on climate from President Donald Trump who doubts mainstream climate science. He yanked the United States out of the 2015 Paris agreement on climate, and dismantled Obama-era climate and environment regulations to boost drilling, mining and manufacturing.
Kerry, 76, called climate change “the world’s most fearsome weapon of mass destruction,” as secretary of state under former president Barack Obama. In travels from glaciers in Greenland to the Solomon Islands, Kerry emphasised cooperation on tackling climate change.
Before the landmark Paris agreement Kerry also pushed for China, the world top greenhouse gas emitter, and the United States, the second-leading polluter, to agree targets on emissions and work toward a global deal.
Kerry, who was also a longtime liberal senator from Massachusetts and 2004 presidential candidate, will likely get a quick start as Biden has pledged to rejoin the Paris agreement soon after he comes to office.
Appointing Kerry as climate envoy “sends the strongest possible signal about the importance of climate action to the incoming administration,” said Paul Bodnar, who was a senior director for energy and climate under Obama.
After leaving government Kerry continued to work on climate change. Late last year, Kerry launched World War Zero, a bipartisan group of world leaders and celebrities to combat climate change.









Biden to name ex-secretary of state Kerry as US climate czar | The Express Tribune


John Kerry will have a seat on the National Security Council in the White House, says transition team




tribune.com.pk


----------



## VCheng

beijingwalker said:


> “We need to strike a middle course – one that encourages China’s rise *in a manner consistent with an open, fair, rules-based, regional order*,” Sullivan said.



Please understand the full sentence, specially this part: "in a manner consistent with an open, fair, rules-based, regional order".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

beijingwalker said:


> That’s why Nixon’s Secretary of State Henry Kissinger is urging President-elect Joe Biden to normalize relations.



Just because Dr. Kissinger is urging to normalize relations does not make the title of the thread any more likely. President-elect Biden may or may not do so. It still remains to be seen.


----------



## rent4country

achhu said:


> so biden will vacate and open south China sea .



NO, he won't, Chian is baked into our politics as being an adversary and threat to the world.. Forbes is being its typical republican talking points.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

achhu said:


> so biden will vacate and open south China sea .


Barack Obama and Biden started the whole "pivot-to-asia" talk so don't expect a reversal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## achhu

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Barack Obama and Biden started the whole "pivot-to-asia" talk so don't expect a reversal.



chinese and their cheerleaders are thinking that biden will withdraw in favour of chinese .


----------



## beijingwalker

achhu said:


> chinese and their cheerleaders are thinking that biden will withdraw in favour of chinese .


unless senseless Trump, Biden knows that China is unstoppable and will accept this fate.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## achhu

beijingwalker said:


> unless senseless Trump, Biden knows that China is unstoppable and will accept this fate.


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Biden will sell out the country, such a pussy.


----------



## beijingwalker

Pussy is better than a fool who's fighting a battle that he can never win but claims it's easy to win.


----------



## Trango Towers

VCheng said:


> Please understand the full sentence, specially this part: "in a manner consistent with an open, fair, rules-based, regional order".


And they would tell you exactly what they are thinking behind closed doors. Please understand the full picture and especially how the white man thinks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Bad news for the Hindutva!!! The US policy makers know it’s no time now to pick up a mortal fight with China for it’ll expedite the US’s own demise....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Trango Towers said:


> And they would tell you exactly what they are thinking behind closed doors. Please understand the full picture and especially how the white man thinks



The policies will always serve US national interests, above all else. The new administration will likely build coalitions with allies to further them in a forceful manner, rather than relying on the brutish tactics of the last four years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Looks like the Hindutva is being pushed into the line of sight of the “Microwave Weapons”.....


----------



## achhu

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Looks like the Hindutva is being pushed into the line of sight of the “Microwave Weapons”.....



microwave is appealing to cheerleaders


----------



## tower9

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Biden will sell out the country, such a pussy.



Biden will pursue a more strategic course in trying to contain China’s rising influence. Trump was a fucking ignoramus who said mean stuff and smashed everything like a gorilla but he actually hurt American dominance and accelerated China’s rise in many ways that we will only see the consequences of maybe five or ten years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Bad news for the Hindutva!!! The US policy makers know it’s no time now to pick up a mortal fight with China for it’ll expedite the US’s own demise....



Hindutva was never known for picking a fight with equals and far less than with a superior.
The gamble was that by positioning itself as "victim" it would become an ally deserving massive military, economic, and diplomatic support.
As a US and QUAD ally militarily confronting China and competing with it would distract China and restrict it's rise to be a global challenge to a neo-colonial hegemony. In a military role India wanted to revert to its 19th century status when the Royal Indian Army , Britain's poodle mercenary force was in operations from Palestine to Hong Kong.
However the present armed forces are not the same stuff that marched into Burma ( Myanmar) Palestine ( Jordan) , "Mesopotamia "( Iraq) under the whip of the British officer corps.
India was reluctant to go into Afghanistan under ISAS, a point noted by the USA.
Relying on India to confront China seems to be a loosing proposition,


----------



## siegecrossbow

So what. Views can change over time. Just because Biden isn’t gonna go all out against China like Trump doesn’t mean he is going for a gloves on policy.


----------



## Trango Towers

VCheng said:


> The policies will always serve US national interests, above all else. The new administration will likely build coalitions with allies to further them in a forceful manner, rather than relying on the brutish tactics of the last four years.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## tower9

VCheng said:


> The policies will always serve US national interests, above all else. The new administration will likely build coalitions with allies to further them in a forceful manner, rather than relying on the brutish tactics of the last four years.



Biden represents the neoliberal establishment who actually have to deal with ruling the world and deal with actual facts. They know the limits and contours of US power. This is why they understand that dealing with China requires a nuanced policy.

Trump represents the deeply ignorant worldview of much of Middle America. Although he was born as part of the elite, he didn't absorb much from his environment and instead represents the crude, simple but authentic ways of middle America, just like how he eats ketchup with fine steak. This authenticity is the same reason why he is worshiped like a god by his followers. Trump is deeply ignorant of why the US has remained a superpower and how it runs an empire, and this is why he has fundamentally damaged a lot of American credibility and dominance worldwide.

Biden's first goal will be to patch up the damage that Trump has done and retain American dominance.


----------



## fallstuff

tower9 said:


> I agree with your timeline. Obviously, having Huawei as the main network provider to the US or five eyes nation was never going to fly. There is no way that would be palatable. In that respect, Trump's tech war made sense. The problem is that Trump operates with zero nuance, so he just took the sledgehammer across the board against all aspects of America's complicated and deep relationship with China, to the point that it would precipitate trends that would end up immensely hurting America years down the road. Trump is a deeply ignorant man, so of course these weren't things he truly understood.
> 
> Biden will continue to pursue policies that will try to contain China's technological advancement and political influence while fortifying the foundations of American dominance which are things such as confidence in America's leadership especially among its allies, the preponderance and strength of American corporations and the use of the USD as the global reserve currency.



Trump is not that difficult to understand. He is a classic tough negotiator. He will raise the stakes ( Ex. by banning certain technology, product or service, or access to US market) then demand more to restore the aforementioned. It may work well in large business deals, but in this case he is not holding many cards to get what he wants. 

US influence in Asia is relatively not as strong as it used to be. In the words of US Professor ," The Chinese are going around with suitcase of cash to win without ever firing a single round."

https://www.usmcu.edu/Outreach/Mari...MCUP-digital-journal/To-Win-without-Fighting/


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

beijingwalker said:


> *Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade*
> Ken Silverstei
> Nov 22, 2020,12:30pm EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Will Normalize Chinese Relations And Collaborate On Climate And Trade
> 
> 
> When Joe Biden takes the oath of office in January, he will start collaborating with China on addressing climate change, growing the green-tech sector and expanding trade relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


_That is what a smart US President should do instead of confrontation over disagreement. USA should be grateful and not forget that it was China that rescue USA from falling into a recession back in 2008._


fallstuff said:


> Trump is not that difficult to understand. He is a classic tough negotiator. He will raise the stakes ( Ex. by banning certain technology, product or service, or access to US market) then demand more to restore the aforementioned. It may work well in large business deals, but in this case he is not holding many cards to get what he wants.
> 
> US influence in Asia is relatively not as strong as it used to be. In the words of US Professor ," The Chinese are going around with suitcase of cash to win without ever firing a single round."
> 
> https://www.usmcu.edu/Outreach/Mari...MCUP-digital-journal/To-Win-without-Fighting/


_There is nothing tough nor logical about Trump Trump. He just egocentric and wants to win all the time. 
If he loses, he misbehave and becomes very vindictive. 
And he has just lost his Trade War which according to him is easy to win. _


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Trump is a big bad racist. He says horrible things like China virus, China plague. It's a good thing he's gone.


----------



## fitpOsitive

F-22Raptor said:


> CNN and NBC have called Joe Biden as the next President of the United States.


That's a bad news for India, and kinda for Pakistan as well.


----------



## Figaro

fitpOsitive said:


> That's a bad news for India, and kinda for Pakistan as well.


Probably bad news for both, but India for sure is even more worried. This definitely means more US pressure on Kashmir and weakened American support for India on the LAC.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Figaro said:


> Probably bad news for both, but India for sure is even more worried. This definitely means more US pressure on Kashmir and weakened American support for India on the LAC.


Kashmir seems to gone from both, Pakistan and India.


----------



## shanlung




----------



## FuturePAF

This guy maybe the new Intel Chief under Biden; could mean more CT ops in Africa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333237328735768579


----------



## Broccoli

After listening podcasts and watching videos about Biden's career he seems to be less protectionist and more friendly towards corporations.

so I would assume he probably makes deals with Chinese what opens up their economy for more fair/protected foreign investments, better access for US financial companies, food related trade what has suffered under Trump, i'd assume Biden also wants US companies to be biggest benefactors meaning it will makes things harder for other Asian & EU companies.


----------



## fallstuff

President-elect Joe Biden says he won’t immediately lift tariffs placed by President Donald Trump on many imports from China or break Trump’s initial trade deal.

Biden says he wants to maximize his leverage in future talks with the United States' geopolitical rival.

Speaking to New York Times columnist Thomas Friedman, Biden said, “I’m not going to make any immediate moves, and the same applies to the tariffs.” Biden adds in Friedman's column published Wednesday: “I’m not going to prejudice my options.”

Under Trump, the U.S. and China engaged in a yearlong trade war that has been largely frozen since a Phase One deal was reached in January. While some industries have benefited from Trump’s protectionist policies, the policies have been largely panned by the business community and most experts — and most of the cost of tariffs has been borne by American businesses and consumers.

Biden tells Friedman an early priority after his January swearing-in will be to restore relationships with allies to strengthen his negotiating position with China. Biden says key to talks with China is “leverage” and in his view "we don’t have it yet.”









The Latest: Biden gives dire virus warning for next 2 months


President-elect Joe Biden has issued a dire warning about the spread of the coronavirus over the next two months, predicting as many as 250,000 deaths




abcnews.go.com


----------



## vi-va

No one expect that. Lift or not, really doesn't matter much to us.


----------



## Han-Tang

But will they import more Chinese products？LOL
Trump said it loud and clear，but failed，what about sleepy Joe？


----------



## Sharma Ji

Han-Tang said:


> But will they import more Chinese products？LOL
> Trump said it loud and clear，but failed，what about sleepy Joe？


sleepy joe is a placeholder, he doesn't control anything, his handlers do.

it could get a lot worse for US-China relations under him


----------



## retaxis

Beijing Biden wont have anti-china hawks surrounding him like Trump did. Best case scenario is back to a G2 situation where america and china control the world. Likely scenario is a trade agreement and Biden focuses on Iran due to them getting close to a nuclear weapon.


----------



## Sharma Ji

retaxis said:


> Beijing Biden wont have anti-china hawks surrounding him like Trump did. Best case scenario is back to a G2 situation where america and china control the world. Likely scenario is a trade agreement and Biden focuses on Iran due to them getting close to a nuclear weapon.


What anti China hawks ? 

Trump romped home to power being anti China himself, nobody needed to tell him how to feel.


----------



## Yasser76

He worked with Pakistan for 4 years as head of Centcom









Lloyd Austin: Biden to nominate retired army general to be defense secretary


Austin, who would need a congressional waiver due to his recent military service, would be the Pentagon’s first Black leader




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Biden taps General Lloyd Austin as first Black Pentagon chief (msn.com) 

*Biden taps General Lloyd Austin as first Black Pentagon chief*
AFP 19 mins ago
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=st
https://web.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=sw

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...n-teen-warrants-say/ar-BB1bKn7o?ocid=msedgntp
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...concede-prematurely/ar-BB1bKrXt?ocid=msedgntp




Biden taps General Lloyd Austin as first Black Pentagon chief
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=st
https://web.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1bKjkx?ocid=sw






US President-elect Joe Biden named retired army general Lloyd Austin on Tuesday to be secretary of defense, who if confirmed will become the first African-American to lead the Pentagon.



© Brendan Smialowski Retired army general Lloyd Austin, shown here in 2016 when he was still in the service, has been chosen by President-elect Joe Biden to be secretary of defense, US media reported
"Throughout his lifetime of dedicated service -- and in the many hours we've spent together in the White House Situation Room and with our troops overseas -- General Austin has demonstrated exemplary leadership, character, and command," Biden said in a statement.



© Jim WATSON US President-elect Joe Biden says he has spent "countless hours" with his choice for secretary of defence, retired general Lloyd Austin.
"He is uniquely qualified to take on the challenges and crises we face in the current moment."

The four-star general was the US commander in Iraq and then the head of the US Central Command covering over all of the Middle East in 2010 to 2016 when Biden was vice president.
But he was a surprise choice for secretary of defense, bypassing a highly qualified former senior Pentagon civilian official, Michele Flournoy.
By choosing Austin, Biden will have to persuade the US Senate to waive a law that says the US military must be led by a civilian or, if a former military official, someone who has been out of the service at least seven years.
The law has been waived only twice before, including in 2017, when former general Jim Mattis was made defense secretary under President Donald Trump.
The Biden campaign called Austin "a trusted and crisis-tested leader who has overseen some of the most complex and impactful operations in the history of the armed services," citing the campaign against the Islamic State group and the withdrawal of nearly 150,000 military personnel from Iraq before that.
"I look forward to once again working closely with him as a trusted partner to lead our military with dignity and resolve, revitalize our alliances in the face of global threats, and ensure the safety and security of the American people," Biden said in the statement.
- 'Back on track' -
In a separate piece in Atlantic magazine explaining why he picked Austin, Biden wrote: "I've sought his advice, seen his command, and admired his calm and his character." 
He acknowledged the issue of nominating someone recently in military service to helm the department of defense, and said he hoped Congress would grant a waiver and that his nomination would be quickly approved.
"Austin also knows that the secretary of defense has a different set of responsibilities than a general officer and that the civil-military dynamic has been under great stress these past four years," Biden wrote.
"He will work tirelessly to get it back on track."
Austin spent four decades in the army, graduating from West Point Military Academy and following a career with a wide range of assignments, from leading platoons to running logistics groups and overseeing recruiting, to senior Pentagon jobs.
In March 2003, he was the assistant division commander of the 3rd Infantry Division when it marched from Kuwait into Baghdad in the US invasion of Iraq.
From late 2003 to 2005, he was in Afghanistan commanding the Combined Joint Task Force 180, the principle US-led operation seeking to stabilize the security situation in the country.
In 2010, he was made commanding general of US forces in Iraq, and two years later became the commander of the Central Command, in charge of all Pentagon operations in the Middle East and Afghanistan.
That put him in charge of the fight against the Islamic State as it captured large swathes of Iraq and Syria.
Since retiring, Austin has been on the board of one of the Pentagon's largest weapons suppliers, Raytheon, as well as other companies.
He also was part of a small group of shareholders in an investment group, Pine Island Capital Partners, that included Biden's pick for secretary of state, Antony Blinken, and his rival for the Pentagon job, Flournoy.
pmh/jm


----------



## KurtisBrian

khansaheeb said:


> Since retiring, Austin has been on the board of one of the Pentagon's largest weapons suppliers, Raytheon, as well as other companies.



what is it called when gov't officials are given posh jobs in private industry after leaving their gov't posts?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Caitlin Johnstone: Biden's prospective new defense secretary is another professional war profiteer*









_By* Caitlin Johnstone*, an independent journalist based in Melbourne, Australia. Her website is here and you can follow her on Twitter @caitoz_
Joe Biden’s possible new secretary of defense pick may be celebrated by the MSM, but his nomination only serves to underline the grim truth: corporations are running America’s war machine, and they’re doing it for profit.
The mass media are reporting that the Biden camp has selected former general Lloyd J. Austin III to be the next secretary of defense, assuaging fears among antiwar activists that the position would go to bloodthirsty psychopath Michele Flournoy as commonly predicted.
As has become the standard ritual for Biden's cabinet picks, the mass media are holding a parade to celebrate the fact that Austin would be the first black chief of the US war machine, while virtually ignoring the murderous agendas he has facilitated throughout his career. As head of Central Command, Austin actively campaigned to resurrect the Pentagon's spectacularly failed program of trying to arm _"rebels"_ in Syria to fight ISIS, and in 2014 he backed immunity for US troops from war crimes prosecutions by the government of Afghanistan. He helped spearhead the Iraq invasion, and he is a member of the same private equity fund which invests in defense contractors as Flournoy and Biden's warmongering pick for secretary of state, Tony Blinken.








Caitlin Johnstone: Biden's prospective new defense secretary is another professional war profiteer


Joe Biden’s possible new secretary of defense pick may be celebrated by the MSM, but his nomination only serves to underline the grim truth: corporations are running America’s war machine, and they’re doing it for profit.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*Senior Republican says Trump's final election challenge will ‘go down like a shot dog’*

*Trump continues to make baseless claims of mass electoral fraud, and has reportedly attacked both McConnell and Pence*




Dusk falls over the White House in Washington DC on Monday. Photograph: Samuel Corum/AFP/Getty Images

Donald Trump has reportedly acknowledged in private that his attempt to overturn the election result will fail, while a senior Republican in the Senate said on Monday a challenge coming in the House of Representatives will “go down like a shot dog”.
But amid reports of a president unhinged – one report said: “We cannot stress enough how unnerved Trump officials are” – and while Trump continued to stoke a Republican civil war by attacking Mitch McConnell, the Senate majority leader, a group of GOP representatives visited the White House to plan one final push to reverse the will of the American people.
Congress meets to validate the electoral college result, a 306-232 win for Joe Biden, on 6 January. On Monday, Representative Mo Brooks of Alabama led a delegation of about 12 Republicans to the White House, where they discussed how their challenge to that result will proceed.
“It was a back and forth concerning the planning and strategy for January the 6th,” Brooks told Politico, adding: _“_More and more congressmen and senators are being persuaded that the election was stolen.”
There is no evidence that this is the case, and Brooks notably declined to identify any of the supposed doubters. By all the evidence, challenges to the result in the House and the Senate will not have the votes to be sustained.
On Monday, No 2 Republican senator John Thune told CNN the move was “going down like a shot dog” and added: “I just don’t think it makes a lot of sense to put everybody through this when you know what the ultimate outcome is going to be.”
Nonetheless, Trump continues to make baseless accusations of mass electoral fraud and reportedly to rage against aides he deems insufficiently zealous in his defence. According to the news site Axios, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and chief of staff Mark Meadows are prominent among such hapless targets.
So is McConnell, whom Trump claims to have saved in his re-election fight this year, the president sending a slide to Republicans in Congress which purported to show the restorative effect of a presidential tweet and robocall.
“Sadly, Mitch forgot,” the slide said. “He was the first one off the ship!”
The wisdom or otherwise of attacking the Republican Senate leader two weeks before run-off elections in Georgia that will decide control of the chamber, and with it much of Biden’s chances of legislative success, seems lost on the president for now.
Meadows was once a member of the hard-right Freedom Caucus in the House, and his former allies were among those visiting the White House on Monday. One was Jim Jordan of Ohio, a renowned attack dog so loyal to Trump that he has claimed never to have heard the president lie. (The Washington Post’s count of Trump’s lies in office stands at 26,000.) Also there was Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia, an open supporter of the far-right QAnon conspiracy theory preparing to take a seat in Congress.
Mike Pence, who will preside over the joint session of Congress on 6 January, also attended the meeting.
Trump is even reported to have soured on the vice-president, his loyal lieutenant since joining the ticket in 2016. The president is reported to believe Pence is “backing away” from him – notably, a claim advanced in a recent ad by the Lincoln Project, a group of dissident Republicans.
“When Mike Pence is running away from you,” the ad says, “you know it’s over.”
The Lincoln Project ad.
Brooks said the Republicans were “trying to make sure that we understand what [Pence’s] view of the procedural requirements are, so we can comply with them. Pence will have a tremendous amount of discretion, though I think the rulings he will make will be pretty cut and dry.
“It’s still somewhat fluid, since this does not happen very often.”
Trump remains actively engaged in the fundamentally anti-democratic campaign. He is said to have spent an hour poring over the details of the 6 January session with the group from Congress.
The closer the president gets to removal from office, the more volatile he becomes, and the more wild his invective grows. According to Olivia Nuzzi of New York magazine, since election day White House aides have been “outright avoiding the president out of concern he might end up using any nearby staffer as a human stress ball”.
In a meeting at the White House last Friday, Trump is reported to have floated the idea of the arch-conspiracy theorist and lawyer Sidney Powell being appointed a special counsel to investigate voter fraud during the election.
According to the New York Times, Trump asked advisers at that gathering about whether the military could be mobilised to “rerun” the election. The idea was the brainchild of Michael Flynn, a former national security adviser pardoned by Trump for lying to the FBI, who was present at the Friday meeting.
As Trump digs himself ever further into his “stolen election” rabbit hole, other key figures in his administration are gently but firmly moving in the other direction. William Barr, the US attorney general who has been willing to accommodate many of Trump’s whims, has distanced himself.
On Monday Barr bluntly squashed the idea of a special counsel.
“If I thought a special counsel at this stage was the right tool, I would name one, but I haven’t and I’m not going to,” he said.








Senior Republican says Trump's final election challenge will ‘go down like a shot dog’


Trump continues to make baseless claims of mass electoral fraud, and has reportedly attacked both McConnell and Pence




www.theguardian.com




*No. 2 GOP senator: Efforts to overturn election would 'go down like a shot dog'*

By Jordain Carney - 12/21/20 11:22 PM EST 2,166


Sen. John Thune (S.D.), the No. 2 Senate Republican, warned on Monday that efforts to challenge the Electoral College vote in Congress next month would fall short in the Senate.
The GOP senator — who has publicly and privately pushed back against the effort being led by Rep. Mo Brooks (R-Ala.) — argued that it would be futile to force both chambers to vote on an objection to the Electoral College vote that is "not going anywhere."
"I mean, in the Senate, it would ... go down like a shot dog," Thune told reporters. "I just don't think it makes a lot of sense to put everybody through this when you know what the ultimate outcome is going to be."
His comments come after a group of House conservatives met with President Trump and Vice President Pence on Monday at the White House to strategize on the effort to challenge the Electoral College votes when Congress formally convenes to count and certify the votes next month.
"Big meeting today with @realDonaldTrump, @VP, the President's legal team,
@freedomcaucus and other Members of Congress. I will lead an objection to Georgia's electors on Jan 6. The courts refuse to hear the President's legal case. We're going to make sure the People can!" Rep. Jody Hice (R-Ga.) tweeted about the meeting.
Brooks has said he's spoken with Senate Republicans who are receptive to his plan, though none have said they plan to object. Sen.-elect Tommy Tuberville (R-Ala.) has said he's considering it, something that earned him public praise from Trump. A group of 2024 hopefuls is also being watched closely.
Thune said on Monday that he didn't know of a GOP senator, or an incoming GOP senator, who had committed to challenging the election results on Jan. 6.
"I don't know where they're getting that. I've seen public statements from a couple of Republicans, incoming Republicans, but I don't know that anyone is committed to doing it," he said when a reporter noted that House Republicans claim that a senator supports their effort.
The push by Brooks and others to use Congress's vote to prolong the election fight has put a spotlight on divisions between House and Senate Republicans, who have made it clear they are ready to move on.
Thune, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and Sen. Roy Blunt (R-Mo.), a member of GOP leadership and the Senate Rules Committee chairman, used a private caucus call last week to warn members of the caucus against challenging the results on Jan. 6. 
Several House Republicans have said they are backing Brooks's effort, but to successfully force a debate and vote on his objection, he’ll need support from at least one GOP senator. That’s only happened twice since 1887, according to the Congressional Research Service.
If both a House member and a senator object, the two chambers would have to meet separately, debate the issue and then have a majority in both chambers vote to uphold the objection to a state’s slate. A lawmaker has never been able to successfully throw out a state's results.










No. 2 GOP senator: Efforts to overturn election would ‘go down like a shot dog’


Sen. John Thune (S.D.), the No. 2 Senate Republican, warned on Monday that efforts to challenge the Electoral College vote in Congress next month would fall short in the Senate.The GOP senator — wh…




thehill.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Joe Biden: I've Never Been More Optimistic About America Than I Am This Very Day




Of course he's optimistic. He forgot what happened.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

Congratulations to Biden and Kamila. I pray that Allah makes Pakistan successful 

k


----------



## Samishiha

I don't like Joe Biden. He look like more dangerous than Trump


----------



## Trango Towers

Samishiha said:


> I don't like Joe Biden. He look like more dangerous than Trump


All white men are dangerous as the American natives or blacks


----------



## Samishiha

Trango Towers said:


> All white men are dangerous as the American natives or blacks


"White" men? Please. Your comment doesn't make sense. Exist a lot of Afronazis in U.S who became a president is dangerous also.


----------



## Trango Towers

Samishiha said:


> "White" men? Please. Your comment doesn't make sense. Exist a lot of Afronazis in U.S who became a president is dangerous also.


Ofcourse when you have agenda you lose the ability to read


----------

